# Zukunftspotenzial von Aion



## Shortbreak (14. September 2009)

ich weiß in diversen Threads wurde das schonmal angesprochen.
aber halt meistens ot.
deswegen muss ich das heir einfach nochmal aufgreifen, weil mir der Gedanke Albträume bereitet
Ich sitze hier voller Vorfreude rum (sentimentale Phase halt grad ) Requiem for a Dream im Hintergrund, fröhliches geposte im Forum.
Aber es schiebt sich halt immer wieder dieses Bild der leeren Server, Festungen, nurnoch verteidigt von einem einzelnen Krieger.

Anfangs war ich davon überzeugt dass Aion sich halten wird, dass Aions Prinzip sich im Endeffekt durchsetzen kann - im Sinne von "überleben" - keine rhat einen WoW killer erwartet.

Aber wie wahrscheinlich ist es eigentlich dass eine große und treue Community zustande kommt nach (bitte kein geflame jetzt) "Flops" wie WAR, LotR etc.

solche Gedanken rauben einem doch den ganzen schönen Spaß :/


----------



## Tamîkus (14. September 2009)

ich glaub aion wird sich gut entwicklen es gibt über 300 tausend vorbestelungen in der eu und warscheinlich gehn noch einiege in den laden und kaufen es sich ich glaub aion wird sich gut halten und auch mehr spieler für sich gewinenn können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (14. September 2009)

Warum sind den HdRO oder WAR ein "Flop"?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. September 2009)

naja ich hab aufjedenfall schonmal 3 monate spielzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pymonte: hdro mag kanns ok sein, kenne dass nicht, aber war macht 0 spaß mehr aber jeder der mal im warforum war weiß ja dass du der fanboy da bist


----------



## Grimmjow19 (14. September 2009)

lotr war nen flopp? hm?


----------



## Enyalios (14. September 2009)

OMG, noch nichtmal am Markt und ein Thread über Zukunftsaussichten.

Close plz...


----------



## FallenAngel88 (14. September 2009)

ich denke schon dass sich aion etablieren kann da es meiner meinung nach grade für pvpler ein super ame ist. es ist ähnlich wie war aber läuft viel flüssiger und bugfreier.
wahrscheinlich wird es eine (in vergleich zu wow) kleine community aber ich denke nicht dass die server leer sein werden oder ähnliches


----------



## Jebisu (14. September 2009)

oh man gibt es denn nichts anderes, jedes spiel hat feinde und freunde ob nun GW, WoW oder was auch immer, entspann penn noch mal richtig aus meld dich für die nächsten 3 wochen in deiner umgebung ab [sie finden dich zuhause am rechner] triff dich mit ner veflossenden unternehm noch mal was dann kommen auch nicht solche gedanken


----------



## Sichel_1983 (14. September 2009)

Jebisu schrieb:


> oh man gibt es denn nichts anderes, jedes spiel hat feinde und freunde ob nun GW, WoW oder was auch immer, entspann penn noch mal richtig aus meld dich für die nächsten 3 wochen in deiner umgebung ab [sie finden dich zuhause am rechner] triff dich mit ner veflossenden unternehm noch mal was dann kommen auch nicht solche gedanken



Ich finde nicht das lotro nen Flop ist. 

Und über die Zukunft von nem spiel zu reden, was noch nichtmal veröffentlicht ist, ist absoluter Blödsinn...


----------



## FallenAngel88 (14. September 2009)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht das lotro nen Flop ist.
> 
> Und über die Zukunft von nem spiel zu reden, was noch nichtmal veröffentlicht ist, ist absoluter Blödsinn...



es ist in europa noch nicht veröffentlicht aber in aien schon..
und das mit den 300k vorbestellern ist übrigens nicht aussagekräftig ..die gabs bei WAR auch und guck dir an wieviele jetzt noch da sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (14. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> naja ich hab aufjedenfall schonmal 3 monate spielzeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Junger Padawan, viel zu lernen du noch hast. !

Wem WAR spaß macht und wem nicht, sei bitte mal den Leuten die das Spiel spielen wollen überlassen ! LotRO oder WAR als Flop zu bezeichnen... naja, ein Flop feiert keinen ersten Geburtstag!

Man kann bei Spielen von einem Flop reden wenn es keiner (mehr) spielt, und auch hier gilt: Geschmäcker sind verschieden !

Zudem, hat WAR vier deutsche Server, die mittlerweile alle gut besucht sind, und LotRO hat mit Sicherheit auch eine entsprechende Anzahl ! Und jetzt sag mir mal bitte wieviele AION zu release hat? Stimmt... VIER ! 

So den rest kannst du dir denken !

Achja, an den Poster über mir: WAR hatte 750.000 Vorbestellungen, und hat nun etwa 200.000 Spieler... AoC hatte sogar noch mehr Vorbesteller!
Und jetzt würde ich sagen: Erstmal warten wieviele Aion nach 3-6 Monaten noch hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Kirche muss im Dorf bleiben!

PS: Ich werde auch AION spielen, deshalb kann man andren Spielen trotzdem neutral gegenüber bleiben

PPS: kanns =! ganz


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. September 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Zudem, hat WAR vier deutsche Server, die mittlerweile alle gut besucht sind, und LotRO hat mit Sicherheit auch eine entsprechende Anzahl ! Und jetzt sag mir mal bitte wieviele AION zu release hat? Stimmt... VIER



Bist ja gut informiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


als ich noch gespielt habe warns noch 3 server und erengard soll ja gerüchteweise auch zugemacht werden (achtung gerücht, ich übernehme keine Haftung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Zapler (14. September 2009)

Naja die server werden vorallem am anfang nich wirklich leer sein gibt ja nur 4 und keine 20 was sinnvoll ist


----------



## Aldaric87 (14. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Bist ja gut informiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du nicht mehr zusagen hast, zu den ganzen andren Sachen die ich geschrieben hab, akzeptiere ich hiermit deine Kapitulation als Ahnungsloser und zukünftiger Aion-Spieler an, und nenne dich (wie du Pymonte nanntest) Fanboy! Wenn es 3 Server sind, uhu ! Nach einem Jahr, ok. Warten wir ab wieviele Aion-Server noch stehen in einem Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Äpfel und Birnen sind nich das gleiche, nur weils Obst ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atr0x2011 (14. September 2009)

die leute, die aion in der beta gespielt haben und es mögen, werden es weiter spielen, weil es nur noch besser wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


diejenigen, die sich hier in den foren schlau machen, sind schonmal net abgeneigt und werden wohl auch rein schnuppern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


beim reinschnuppern wird bei den meisten wohl lust auf mehr geweckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die 300000 vorbesteller mal vorweg gelassen...
das sollte schon ne vernünftige (! nicht verwechseln mit riesig xD) community bilden!

lieber einer kleine,aber feine community, als eine große, nur meckernde und unzufriedene community, die im endeffekt das spielerlebnis kaputt macht durch ewiges geflame usw!

meiner meinung nach wird aion total einschlagen...zumindestens bei den pvp freunden, und genau die leute will ich in so einem spiel sehen.... wer den fehler macht und aion einfach mit wow vergleicht, kann direkt bei wow bleiben, da es einfach ein ganz anderes spiel ist! eigentlich garnicht zu vergleichen!

mfg atr0x


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. September 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht mehr zusagen hast, zu den ganzen andren Sachen die ich geschrieben hab, akzeptiere ich hiermit deine Kapitulation als Ahnongsloser und zukünftiger Aion-Spieler an, und nenne dich (wie du Pymonte nanntest) Fanboy! Wenn es 3 Server sind, uhu ! Nach einem Jahr, ok. Warten wir ab wieviele Aion-Server noch stehen in einem Jahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich weiß ja nicht auf welchen inhalt deines post ich sonst noch eingehen soll, hdro hab ich nie als "flop" bezeichnet, was ich auch nicht kann, da ich mir noch keine meinung über das Spiel gebildet habe und zu war hab ich nur gesagt dass ich keinen spaß mehr dran habe, wobei ich dass bei einigen die gespielt haben auch gehört habe. Auf die 4 server bin ich auch eingegangen, wobei 2 gut besucht sind uund sollten wir dies auch nicht im aion forum ausdiskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wenn die 300k Spieler bleiben ist dass ein solides Polster, wobei, dass ja nur die leute sind, die den key schon aktiviert haben, aber besser als 80% spielerverlust dannach .

Und jetzt mal ganz im Ernst 





Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> jeder der mal im warforum war weiß ja dass du der fanboy da bist



das stimmt auf jedenfall ...


----------



## Shinar (14. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Warum sind den HdRO oder WAR ein "Flop"?



Dumme Frage. Ich nehme mal WAR, da ich mich damit besser auskenne.

Gründe, wieso WAR ein Flop ist:

1.) Schon im ersten Monat einen extremen Spielerrückgang
2.) Mitarbeiterentlassungen
3.) Wechsel ganz oben in der Hirarchie
4.) Zwei CMs gehen gleichzeitig
5.) WAR ist für normale PCs nicht spielbar
6.) Gar keine Spieler mehr auf dem Server
7.) Lauter Lügen und falsche Versprechungen
...

Mehr zähle ich nicht auf, wird mir zu blöd^^.

Aion wird genauso einen grossen Spielerverlust haben wie WAR (prozentual), davon bin ich mir absolut sicher. Die meisten zieht es innerhalb eines Monates zurück zu WoW.


----------



## Misuma (14. September 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Und jetzt sag mir mal bitte wieviele AION zu release hat? Stimmt... VIER !




Joa + Reserve server die jederzeit geschaltet werden können!!!!

falls sie ab dem 25ten. zu voll werden sollten^^ die vorhandenen   Aion rockt!


----------



## FallenAngel88 (14. September 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Aion wird genauso einen grossen Spielerverlust haben wie WAR (prozentual), davon bin ich mir absolut sicher. Die meisten zieht es innerhalb eines Monates zurück zu WoW.



glaube ich eher nicht..es werden zwar viele weg gehen aber bei weitem nicht so viele wwie bei war...hab beides gespielt und es ähnelt sich im prinzip sehr im endgame ( burg belagerungen etc) aber der entscheidende unterschied ist, dass aion um einiges flüssiger läuft und es viel weniger bugs gibt. und das trotzt (meiner meinung nach) besserer grafik


----------



## Aldaric87 (14. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> Joa + Reserve server die jederzeit geschaltet werden können!!!!
> 
> falls sie ab dem 25ten. zu voll werden sollten^^ die vorhandenen   Aion rockt!



Neutralität ist im Buffed-Forum ein Fremdwort. !

Denkst du andre Spiele haben diese Reserven nicht? Und alles was ihr hier schreibt, ist Zukunftsmusik und reine Spekulation !

Wie jeder andre Titel zuvor, wird Aion auch gehyped. Vll. ist es für einen Teil der MMO-Community das erwartete Spiel, dennoch wirds Spieler geben, die auch davon bitter enttäuscht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Anstatt bei einem Spiel den Release abzuwarten, wird gehyped, und danach ist das Geheule größer als je zuvor, wenn irgendetwas nicht passt und den Spielern bitter aufstößt.

PS: @ Vorposter: Abwarten wie es läuft bei einer Schlacht 100vs100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Solch eine Schlacht hat noch keiner richtig erlebt, und dann musst du noch die mögliche NPC Fraktion mit einbeziehen.


----------



## Misuma (14. September 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Aion wird genauso einen grossen Spielerverlust haben wie WAR (prozentual), davon bin ich mir absolut sicher. Die meisten zieht es innerhalb eines Monates zurück zu WoW.




Totaler schwachsinn....  Evtl. mal dran gedacht das  Aion sehr viele leute anfangen die mit wow gar nix mehr am hut haben!!

Nich jeder mmo spieler spielt wow.....  Und ausserdem wäre das voll genial wenn die leute die die wow server im chat mit ihren bemerkungen und spielweisen schlecht machen von den aion servern fern bleiben!!  <<<<


edit .  bin noch müde^^


----------



## DaaVee (14. September 2009)

Mann kann nie voher sagen ob sich ein spiel gut hält bevor es überhaupt draussen ist.
Habe bei aion aber ein gutes Gefühl .
Naja habe ich bei WAR auch gesagt konnte mich aber nicht fesseln.


----------



## Shinar (14. September 2009)

Das war nicht abschätzend gemeint.

WoW hat die Spieler einfach in seiner Macht. Die Spieler werden zurückkehren, die Frage ist nur, wann. Und ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass Aion nach dem ersten Monat einen harten Spielerverlust beklagen wird.


----------



## Enyalios (14. September 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Dumme Frage. Ich nehme mal WAR, da ich mich damit besser auskenne.
> 
> Gründe, wieso WAR ein Flop ist:
> 
> ...



Da zählst du 7 Gründe auf und gerade mal einer könnte ein Indiz dafür sein warum es ein Flop sein soll.

Und zum Rest:

Du willst es wirklich nicht kapieren das es da draussen Leute gibt die von WoW wirklich und endgültig die Schnauze voll haben oder ? 
Solltest du das mal verstehen kann man im anschluss gerne darüber weiterreden das für eben jene Leute WoW deshalb kein schlechtes spiel an sich ist.


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. September 2009)

Meine güte... ich weiss nich, was ihr immer mit den Abozahlen habt.

Solang ein Server voll is, und Leute noch spaß am Game haben is doch gut.
Euch können die Gewinne/verluste von NCSoft doch am arsch vorbei gehen, da sie eh genug Geld über Asien einnehmen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (14. September 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Das war nicht abschätzend gemeint.
> 
> WoW hat die Spieler einfach in seiner Macht. Die Spieler werden zurückkehren, die Frage ist nur, wann. Und ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass Aion nach dem ersten Monat einen harten Spielerverlust beklagen wird.



Und das ist eben ganz normal. Keiner kann erwarten das 450.000 Leute ein Spiel anfangen und nach einem Monat noch alle da sind..Spielerverlust gibts immer, und wird es immer geben !


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. September 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> PS: @ Vorposter: Abwarten wie es läuft bei einer Schlacht 100vs100
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



leider stößt die npc fraktion nur bei ungleichheit dazu und soweit ich weiß, ist dies auch nur bei Festungskämpfen der fall


----------



## Flaschenpost (14. September 2009)

> Aion wird genauso einen grossen Spielerverlust haben wie WAR (prozentual), davon bin ich mir absolut sicher. Die meisten zieht es innerhalb eines Monates zurück zu WoW.



Da sagt mein Kaffeesatz aber was ganz anderes.Ich benutze den von Tschibo und du?


----------



## Heldentod1 (14. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Warum sind den HdRO oder WAR ein "Flop"?



warum war ein flopp ist fragst du das ernsthaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenzzz (14. September 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> PS: @ Vorposter: Abwarten wie es läuft bei einer Schlacht 100vs100
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Doch, ich, wie alle anderen, die Neocron 2 gespielt haben.

Das war eine so verdammt geile Zeit...
An Neocron kommt nix ran, selbst WoW hinkt da vom Spielgefühl hinterher!

Neocron war ein 1st person MMORPG, welches absolut genial war!
Leider hat die Firma zuviel versprochen und nix gehalten...

z.B. der fliegende baum an der MB.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darkbreed > all! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://planet-movies.com/pv:download-movie...ail&id=7188
Gänsehaut kriege ich bei dem Video...


----------



## Aldaric87 (14. September 2009)

Jenzzz schrieb:


> Doch, ich, wie alle anderen, die Neocron 2 gespielt haben.
> 
> Das war eine so verdammt geile Zeit...
> An Neocron kommt nix ran, selbst WoW hinkt da vom Spielgefühl hinterher!
> ...



Es geht hier um AION !

In DAoC gab es 600+ Mann Schlachte, hier geht es aber darum, wie eine 100vs100 Schlacht in AION läuft, von der Performance her, und ob der Server hält..Lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atr0x2011 (14. September 2009)

oh man leute xD

closed den scheiss thread doch hier mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mein, keiner hat irgendwelche RL skills, die ihm die zukunft vorraussagen werden, und aion mit anderen spielen wie wow, war oder lotr zu vergleichen ist quatsch,...warum zähl ich nu net auf,...es is halt nen neues und komplett anderes spiel.basta!

vote 4 close!!!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. September 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Es geht hier um AION !
> 
> In DAoC gab es 600+ Mann Schlachte, hier geht es aber darum, wie eine 100vs100 Schlacht in AION läuft, von der Performance her, und ob der Server hält..Lesen
> 
> ...


Solangs keine Diashow gibt *hust**hust*

Naja wird man dann sehen, aber ich denke dass wird schon was aushalten, hat ja auf den ob servern auch keine lags gegeben( bei mir nicht^^), und da waren es sicher mehr als genug ob die server zu testen. Also sollte ne 100vs100 Schlacht drin sein


----------



## OldboyX (14. September 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Neutralität ist im Buffed-Forum ein Fremdwort. !
> 
> Denkst du andre Spiele haben diese Reserven nicht? Und alles was ihr hier schreibt, ist Zukunftsmusik und reine Spekulation !
> 
> ...



Auch hier kann ich nur sagen, dass man schon absolut blind sein muss um nicht zu sehen wie "fertig" Aion ist im Vergleich zu WAR als letzteres auf den Markt kam. Auch das Endgame Argument zieht wenig, da der weit größere Teil der Leute die WAR den Rücken gekehrt haben schon lange vor dem Endgame das Handtuch geworfen hat.

Auf Youtube gibts Schlachten anzusehen mit weit mehr als 200 Spielern, doch letztlich ist das nicht relevant. Das Problem von WAR war nie so sehr, dass es bei 200+ Spielern ruckelt. Das Spiel lief bei einigen Leuten grundsätzlich schlecht und laggte rum und auch schon in Szenarios, wo niemals solche Spielerzahlen erreicht werden lagte und ruckelte es bei den Leuten.

Ansonsten kannst du ja auch gern dieses WAR video (von Teal im WAR Forum gepostet, das sind die Momente die er an WAR liebt) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD3mfRscET4 anschauen. Da sind bei weitem keine 200 Spieler am Bildschirm, da kannst du jederzeit den Film anhalten und durchzählen...Teal hat einen guten PC soweit ich weiß und selbst wenn Fraps die FPS drückt so ist so etwas für mich persönlich unspielbar und so episch die Situation auch ist (da gebe ich Teal recht, Mass-PVP IST cool) tröstet mich das in keinster Weise über die Unspielbarkeit und den für mich 0 Spaßfaktor bei so etwas. Da gibts Videos von Aion mit deutlich mehr Spielern am Bildschirm und trotzdem besserer Performance.


----------



## Aldaric87 (14. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Solangs keine Diashow gibt *hust**hust*
> 
> Naja wird man dann sehen, aber ich denke dass wird schon was aushalten, hat ja auf den ob servern auch keine lags gegeben( bei mir nicht^^), und da waren es sicher mehr als genug ob die server zu testen. Also sollte ne 100vs100 Schlacht drin sein



Hoffen wirs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (14. September 2009)

Shortbreak schrieb:


> .
> Aber wie wahrscheinlich ist es eigentlich dass eine große und treue Community zustande kommt nach (bitte kein geflame jetzt) "Flops" wie WAR, LotR etc.



So dann sage ich auch mal was ... Lotro ist kein Flop! Es spricht bloss eine kleinere Spielergemeinschaft an. Heist es also, dass wenn ein Spiel nicht mindestens 5 Millionen Spieler hat ein Flop ist? Klares nein hier! Solange es Menschen gibt die dieses Spiel mit Spaß und Freude spielen und die Entwickler genug Geld haben um es weiterzuentwickeln kann man unter gar keinen Umständen von einen Flop sprechen. Der einzige wirkliche Flop in den letzten Jahren war Vanguard. Der Rest wurde nur gnadenlos hochgehyped und dann bald wieder zu Seite geschmießen.

Aion wird seine Fans finden und es werden mehr als in WAR, Aoc und Lotro sein, das wars aber dann auch schon.


----------



## Berghammer71 (14. September 2009)

Shortbreak schrieb:


> Aber wie wahrscheinlich ist es eigentlich dass eine große und treue Community zustande kommt nach (bitte kein geflame jetzt) "Flops" wie WAR, LotR etc.



Wo ist denn Hdr ein Flop? War ging auch 1 Mill. am ersten Tag raus. 

Und selbst wenn nicht, glaubst Du das beste, genialste ist das was der Masse hinterherrennt?

Dann wäre McDonalds und Burger King die besten Restaurants auf der Welt? - Mit deinen Aussagen ist es verdammt schwer nicht zu flamen.

Potenzial im Threadtitel sagt aus, da geht normal mehr..das Spiel rennt aber schon lang erfolgreich auf dem asiatischen Markt, - der Rest ist einfach Geschmackssache, es taugt - aber was nach ein paar Monaten an Community da ist, daran wird der Erfolg gemessen.

Ob man jetzt Millionen Kunden als ultimatives finazielle Rücklage zu hervorragenden neuen Inhalten und Verbesserung aller Art nehmen könnte, selbst da können einem die Zweifel kommen...

Das glorreiche Gefühl der Burgeroberung von War wird man in anderen MMorpgs nicht so haben, das fliegen von Aion gibts anderswo im Moment auch nicht so in der Art, das tolle Epicgefühl aus WoW scheint so standard so werden das viele schreien macht es schwerer. Was hat es mit der Community zu tun was der Masse gefällt?

/sign Thunderphönix unter mir für close und druffdruff aoc wäre der neue hit gewesen wenn alles so gewesen wäre wie bis lvl 20, mit sinn ausgereift.


----------



## Thunderphönix (14. September 2009)

Ich versteh hier net ganz den Sinn des Threads
Glaub er will hier nur Provokationen bezwecken,indem er andere Games als Flops bezeichnet.

bin ganz klar für /closed


----------



## DruffDruff (14. September 2009)

AION wird dann erfolgreich, wenn es auf nem PC läuft der vor 3 Jahren mal aktuell war. Ist euch noch nie aufgefallen wieso ALLE Blizzardspiele total erfolgreich waren und auch in Massen gekauft wurden?

=> Die Spiele kannst du GUT auf Computern von anno dazumal spielen ohne großartige Qualitätseinbußen hinnehmen zu müssen. 

Spiele wie z.b. Crysis oder Warhammer Online, Age of Conan sind alle kommerziell großartig gescheitert, weil man zum Spiel noch 600 Euro für nen neuen PC ausgeben durfte.

@AION:

Spielprinzip ist so wie in jedem XYZ MMO. Bisschen grinderlastiger und asiatischer angetouched. Spielprinzip ist halt nix sonderlich neues, interessant wird halt ob der Abyss genug Langzeitmotivation bieten kann. Mir persönlich macht das grinden kaum noch Spaß in irgendwelchen Spielen und daher werde ich drauf verzichten. Man hat schon in der Beta gemerkt, dass es sehr zeitintensiv werden wird und dementsprechend für ein Semester vor der Diplomarbeit kein Spiel sein wird ^^


----------



## Enyalios (14. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Auch hier kann ich nur sagen, dass man schon absolut blind sein muss um nicht zu sehen wie "fertig" Aion ist im Vergleich zu WAR als letzteres auf den Markt kam. Auch das Endgame Argument zieht wenig, da der weit größere Teil der Leute die WAR den Rücken gekehrt haben schon lange vor dem Endgame das Handtuch geworfen hat.



Sinnlos, ist er doch nur ein reiner Nachplapperer.

Wo wird AION gehyped ? Wo ist die massige Werbung ?

WoW hatte schon 10-seitige Berichte in Spielezeitschriften 4 Monate VOR Release. Nicht so dramatisch aber auch zur Genüge berichtet wurde über Warhammer. AOC war denk ich das Spiel über das sich die "Fachpresse" noch am wenigsten großartig ausgelassen hatte VOR Release.

AION hat sich bis Dato rein durch Mundpropaganda verbreitet. Kein 10-seitiger Bericht in der PC-Games, nichtmal in der aktuellen PC-Games ein Artikel drin, keine Vorschau, rein garnichts !

Also beweisst mir bitte das ihr wirklich total brainless seid und redet nur weiter von "HYPE", nur weil ihr das wort so cool findet.


----------



## Karnaya (14. September 2009)

Ist ein bisschen doof jetzt schon die Zukunft von Aion zu besprechen. Wenn es vernünftig angegangen wird, wird es seine treuen Spieler finden und halten. Wie die - völlig zu Unrecht - als Flop bezeichneten anderen Games ebenso. 

Warum läuft's eigentlich bei MMO's immer auf solche "meiner ist grösser als Deiner" Thread's hinaus? Versteh ich nicht. Hauptsache man hat Spass an dem Game seiner Wahl. Positives und Negatives wird's letztlich wohl bei jedem zu berichten geben. Und da wie dort wird man entweder dran schaffen oder eben nicht.

Ich bin sicher das sich "Aion" zu recht auch auf dem westlichen Markt etablieren wird und wie gross die Community in einem Jahr aussieht ist mir persönlich schnuppe solange sie reif und fair ist, sowie hinter dem Game steht. 

Zukunftpotential hat es nicht mehr und nicht weniger als alle anderen Mitstreiter. Ausschlaggebend ist letztlich was auf Dauer draus gemacht wird...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (14. September 2009)

Karnaya schrieb:


> Warum läuft's eigentlich bei MMO's immer auf solche "meiner ist grösser als Deiner" Thread's hinaus? Versteh ich nicht. Hauptsache man hat Spass an dem Game seiner Wahl. Positives und Negatives wird's letztlich wohl bei jedem zu berichten geben. Und da wie dort wird man entweder dran schaffen oder eben nicht.



Das hat viele Gründe, aber hauptsächlich liegt es wohl daran, dass manche sich auch von objektiven Vergleichen oder von subjektiven Meinung sofort angegriffen fühlen (absolut zu Unrecht).

Wenn jemand sagt:

"WoW ist um einiges erfolgreicher als WAR und es gefällt viel mehr Leuten" (was bis hierher absolut sachlich und objektiv nachvollziehbar ist)

dann ruft man sofort jemanden auf den Plan der sich angegriffen fühlt und anfängt mit

"Aber für mich ist WAR viel besser, viele Leute sagt gar nichts über die Qualität und WoW ist eh nur mainstream Scheiße für die "Dummen""

umgekehrt geht es natürlich genauso und wenn jemand sagt:

"HDRO ist ein tolles Spiel das mir um einiges besser gefällt als WoW" (was bis hierher absolut sachlich ist und objektiv nachvollziehbar, schließlich ist Geschmack etwas individuelles)

dann ruft man sofort jemanden auf den Plan der sich angegriffen fühlt und anfängt mit

"HDRO spielen eh nur RP-Deppen ich hab das getested war ein totaler Scheiß, WoW ist das beste MMO".


End of story.


----------



## Thunderphönix (14. September 2009)

Ja eben,der Thread hat net wirklich einen Sinn


----------



## Freewalker (14. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> leider stößt die npc fraktion nur bei ungleichheit dazu und soweit ich weiß, ist dies auch nur bei Festungskämpfen der fall


Die NPC Fraktion hat ebenfalls das Ziel die Festungen zu erobern. Es kann auch gut sein das die irgendwann aus heiterem Himmel angreifen.


----------



## Karnaya (14. September 2009)

@ OldboyX

Hehe...danke für die Aufklärung. Die Frage war eigentlich eher ironisch *g*....


----------



## Prinzesschen (14. September 2009)

Shortbreak schrieb:


> ich weiß in diversen Threads wurde das schonmal angesprochen.
> aber halt meistens ot.
> deswegen muss ich das heir einfach nochmal aufgreifen, weil mir der Gedanke Albträume bereitet
> Ich sitze hier voller Vorfreude rum (sentimentale Phase halt grad ) Requiem for a Dream im Hintergrund, fröhliches geposte im Forum.
> ...



Also ich glaube dass Aion einen guten Start (mit ca. 500.000+) haben wird aber dann die Zahlen eher steigen als fallen werden (im gegensatz zu den megagehyped games wie aoc/war)... dafür ist das Spiel einfach zu polished und detailgetreu... !

Wir werden jedenfalls eine Menge Spaß haben, denn den hatten wir damals schon in Korea ^^ und wenn ich sehe wie sich NCSoft mühe gibt, dann steht dem eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege (NCsoft war früher mein grösster Zweifel, aber der ist seit NCSoft West weg).


----------



## Phlaire (14. September 2009)

also echt leute, da ich interesse an aion habe, habe ich mir letzte zeit hier die freds durchgelesen. bin eiglich kein forenleser aber was hier gepostet wird...immer wieder das gleiche^^
zuerst macht einer ein thema auf, mit einer frage/umfrage oder nachfrage, dann kommt evtl eine antwort aber nur manchmal, meistens aber schon der erste flame oder wow aion vergleich...
und das in fast jedem thema. man braucht garnicht weiter als 1ste seite lesen.
ich find das aber öfter amüsant wenn jemand sich sogar die zeit nimmt um irgwelche verkaufszahlen/daten auszurechnen 
und tabellen incl. mathematischer formeln hier zu posten um zu beweisen das aion in den ersten monaten mehr spieler haben wird als wow usw... macht weiter so, ich lache mir einen wolf wie sich manche in sowas reinsteigern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (14. September 2009)

*KEINER , kann von uns in die Zukunft schauen !*

vote for closed


----------



## Lailurya (14. September 2009)

Hier hat seit gut zwei Stunden keiner mehr was geschrieben und du möchtest den Thread schließen

- oder möchtest du womöglich doch nur eine +1?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (14. September 2009)

Lailurya schrieb:


> Hier hat seit gut zwei Stunden keiner mehr was geschrieben und du möchtest den Thread schließen
> 
> - oder möchtest du womöglich doch nur eine +1?
> 
> ...



vor zwei std warich auf arbeit,
ja sowas gibst auch noch.....

das mit +1 .... _"behalte solche Komentare für Dich"_


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2009)

Der ganze Thread ist ein Witz, sry das zu sagen aber was glaubt der TE hier zu erfahren ?

Glaubt irgend jemand man entwirft für ein MMORPG Projekt nur eine Roadmap (Fahrplan) für 3 Monate ? Glaubt hier wirklich jemand WoW sei das einzige Spiel wo bereits zu Release die nächsten 2 Addons fest standen ? Wenn dem so ist dann Hut ab... ihr seid wirklich naiv.

Beschäftigt euch mal etwas mit Projektmanagement. Man kann kein MMORPG entwickeln und sagen "Ja nun haben wir nen super Spiel und wenn wir releasen schauen wir einfach mal was so kommt"
Schon in der reinen Planung eines MMORPG, also wo vielleicht grad mal Entwurfszeichnungen und Konzepte vorhanden sind wird es bereits Projektgruppen für die Weiterentwicklung geben. Zunächst sind das nur Grobziele aber nach und nach kommen dann immer mehr Feinziele hinzu.

Ok ich mach es zwar nicht gerne aber hier muss dann nun mal WoW als Beispiel ranhalten, das kennen wenigstens alle.

Als es released wurde stand mit 100%iger Sicherheit BC schon fest und auch Lichking stand schon auf dem plan, evtl. sogar schon cataclysm. Ne Roadmap für 2-3 Jahre hat jedes gut organisierte Unternehmen. Die Grobziele standen dabei immer schon fest. Grobziel ist hierbei der Hauptschwerpunkt der Erweiterung. Bei Lichking war es das Gebiet Northend. Je näher es dem Release kam desto mehr Feinziele kamen dort hinzu bis man schließlich die fertige Erweiterung hatte. Die Weichen für Lichking wurden aber bestimmt bereits vor 4-5 Jahren gelegt, vermutlich sogar früher.

Keine Firmenleitung würde Geld für ein derartiges Projekt ausgeben, wenn die Weiterentwicklung und damit die Geldeinnahmequelle nicht fest definiert wäre.

Aion wird genauso eine Roadmap haben und auch die werden einen festen Fahrplan für ihre Addons haben. Zu glauben, das die Entwicklung von Aion mit dem Release aufhört ist reine Hysterie. Ein MMORPG befindet sich permanent in der Entwicklung auch nach Release und man kann davon ausgehen, das die ersten beiden Addons zumindest am Zeichenbrett bereits existieren !


----------



## Tamîkus (14. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Der ganze Thread ist ein Witz, sry das zu sagen aber was glaubt der TE hier zu erfahren ?
> 
> Glaubt irgend jemand man entwirft für ein MMORPG Projekt nur eine Roadmap (Fahrplan) für 3 Monate ? Glaubt hier wirklich jemand WoW sei das einzige Spiel wo bereits zu Release die nächsten 2 Addons fest standen ? Wenn dem so ist dann Hut ab... ihr seid wirklich naiv.
> 
> ...



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikron (14. September 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Neutralität ist im Buffed-Forum ein Fremdwort. !
> 
> Denkst du andre Spiele haben diese Reserven nicht? Und alles was ihr hier schreibt, ist Zukunftsmusik und reine Spekulation !
> 
> ...





Wo Bitte wurde und wird Aion gehyped ???????


----------



## kicks (14. September 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Es geht hier um AION !
> 
> In DAoC gab es 600+ Mann Schlachte, hier geht es aber darum, wie eine 100vs100 Schlacht in AION läuft, von der Performance her, und ob der Server hält..Lesen
> 
> ...



100 v 100?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei diesem Siege aus Korea würde ich eher auf 1000 v 1000+ tippen. (Der rote und weisse Streifen in der Mitte besteht aus Spielernamen)


----------



## Tamîkus (14. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> 100 v 100?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2009)

Das ist echt hart. Da ist sogar Daoc mit 200 vs 200 nen Witz gegen und das war schon brutal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (14. September 2009)

Mikron schrieb:


> Wo Bitte wurde und wird Aion gehyped ???????



Wenn du den Satz genau liest, siehst du, dass ich über die Community rede, hier geht es lediglich um Forenuser die das Spiel in den Himmel loben (ja AUCH ich werde es spielen, trotzdem muss man abwarten) und das bei einem Spiel, dass noch nicht released ist.

Auch wenn Forenuser etwas hochloben, kann man sagen, dass sie etwas hypen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chloey (14. September 2009)

Shortbreak schrieb:


> ich weiß in diversen Threads wurde das schonmal angesprochen.
> aber halt meistens ot.
> deswegen muss ich das heir einfach nochmal aufgreifen, weil mir der Gedanke Albträume bereitet
> Ich sitze hier voller Vorfreude rum (sentimentale Phase halt grad ) Requiem for a Dream im Hintergrund, fröhliches geposte im Forum.
> ...




lol du bist lustig ein thread in dennn raum zuwerfen obwohl das spiel noch nicht mal auf dem eu-markt erschienen ist 
und das angeschrochende 1 krieger als verteidiger kannn vieleicht darann liegen das es noch open-beta ist 
einfach nur läscherlich 

das mit der community ist ganz einfach ,einfach abwarten und tee trinken 
dennn es gibt schon genungt gute leute die schon was schönes formen werden und du kannst dich darannn wie jeder selbst beteiligen


----------



## Shaft13 (15. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Auch hier kann ich nur sagen, dass man schon absolut blind sein muss um nicht zu sehen wie "fertig" Aion ist im Vergleich zu WAR als letzteres auf den Markt kam. Auch das Endgame Argument zieht wenig, da der weit größere Teil der Leute die WAR den Rücken gekehrt haben schon lange vor dem Endgame das Handtuch geworfen hat.



Man muss aber auch absolut blind sein um AION als neu hinzustellen und mit WAR zum Start hin zu vergleichen.

AION ist seit einem Jahr auf dem Markt. WIr sprechen hiermit somit eigentlich von 2 Spielen die zu gleicher Zeit veröffentlicht wurden.

ALso muss man AION mit WAR im Jetztzustand vergleichen. Alles andere ist lächerlich.

Und zur Performance,die ist eigentlich bei WAR deutlich besser als sie meistens bezeichnet wird. 200 Spieler gleichzeitig geht eigentlich ganz OK,wobei CPU Power bei WAR eigentlich das wichtigste ist.
Wobei auch hier der Vergleich etwas schwierig ist,weil WAR Kollisionsabfrage hat,was auch einiges an Leistung kostet. Soviel ich weiss fehlt das bei AION völlig, man kann einfach durch seine Feinde durchlaufen.

Zudem kann man WAR einigermassen gut sogar an Festungsdeffs mit ca 200 Mann und vielen NPCs teilnehmen. Da meine 8800GTS am Arsch ist hatte ich mir zum testen (ob meine Karte defekt ist oder was anderes) eine passive NVIDIA 7600 ausgeliehen. C2D auf 1800Mhz (statt 3.3GH übertaktet) und auf 1024er Auflösung konnte ich am Festungsraid sehr gut teilnehmen. Nur beim direkten Aufeinadertreffen von allen Spielern beim Festungslord waren die FPS sehr,sehr niedrig, als Heiler aber problemlos ,weil die Gruppenheilung einwandfrei rausgingen.

Sprich,so schlecht wie hier viele die Performance von WAR darstellen ist sie nicht.
Angeblich sollen auch viele Add Ons fürs Interface viel Leistung kosten. Hat AION solche ADD Ons?? Ansonsten müsste man auch WAR STandartinterface zum Vergleich ran ziehen.

Deshalb kann man einen direkten Vergleich zwischen beiden bezüglich Performance eigentlich nicht ziehen, da zuviele Dinge unterschiedlich sind.Rein von den Fps Zahlen her wird aber AIOn wohl schon vorne sein (vielelicht aber auch nur dank fehlender Kollisionsabfrage,worauf in WAR bei Festungskämpfen die Hauptverteidigungstaktik liegt.)


----------



## Norjena (15. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> AION ist seit einem Jahr auf dem Markt. WIr sprechen hiermit somit eigentlich von 2 Spielen die zu gleicher Zeit veröffentlicht wurden.
> 
> ALso muss man AION mit WAR im Jetztzustand vergleichen. Alles andere ist lächerlich.



1. Unsere Beta war 1.0, also die Korea Releaseversion, und die war Warhammer schonum Längen überlegen was bugfreiheit etc anging. Und kam zur selben Zeit.

2. WAR hat sich bisher immernoch nicht an großartig gebessert, auch im Vergleich zu Aion nicht, weder was Spielerzahlen, noch sonstiges angeht. in WAR wurde ja vor nicht allzulanger Zeit wieder ein Server geschlossen, sind also nur noch 3, und immernoch Klagen viele Leute über die selben Probleme wie zu Beginn.

Aion mit WAR zu vergleichen macht durchaus Sinn.


----------



## Diomor (15. September 2009)

ich glaube schon das Aion sich gut erhalten wird, genaueres können wir natürlich erst in der Zukunft sehen, warten wir doch mal die ersten 2-3 Monate ab, aber da auch die Beta  Server gut gefüllt waren, die Pre Order Zahlen ja auch für sich sprechen denke ich das Aion nen gute Platzierung in der MMORPG Rangliste nehmen wird.

Vll. sogar vor WoW, vll. dahinter .. who knows ^_^

ich finde Aion klasse, ich hab zwar nur 3 Tage Beta gezockt (und das nicht sehr ausgiebig, aber es machte echt wahnsinnig spaß; zum vergleich, WAR, HdRo, und mehr haben mir überhaupt nicht zugesagt von anfang an).

*auf Kalender guck* hoffentlich wird es bald sonntag =P ^^


----------



## SARodiRIEL (15. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Aion mit WAR zu vergleichen macht durchaus Sinn.



Es gibt aber einen großen Unterschied zwischen WAR und AION: In Aion funktioniert das PvP-System, in WAR nicht...
Aus diesem Grund könnte Aion das Todesurteil für WAR sein, wenn die Leute erstmal kapieren das sie genau das was sie in WAR gesucht haben in Aion finden werden.


----------



## Mikehoof (15. September 2009)

> Sprich,so schlecht wie hier viele die Performance von WAR darstellen ist sie nicht.
> Angeblich sollen auch viele Add Ons fürs Interface viel Leistung kosten. Hat AION solche ADD Ons?? Ansonsten müsste man auch WAR STandartinterface zum Vergleich ran ziehen.



Mmh wir spielen aber schon das gleiche WAR oder? Gestern dabei gewesen in Altdorf beim Deff auf Drakenwald? Wenn da 2 KTs direkt aufeinander treffen geht die Bildrate aber sowas von in die Knie.

Nicht zu vergessen das Festungsgebiete instanziert sind und nur ein paar Kts reingelassen werden.

Ich will WAR nicht schlechter machen als es ist aber bitte verschweig nicht die Performanceprobs die vielen Fähigkeiten die nicht richtig funktionieren usw.



> Rein von den Fps Zahlen her wird aber AIOn wohl schon vorne sein



Sehr deutlich sogar auch wenn bei WAR kein Gegner in der Nähe ist


----------



## Lari (15. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Es gibt aber einen großen Unterschied zwischen WAR und AION: In Aion funktioniert das PvP-System, in WAR nicht...


Quelle? Oder Glaskugel?


----------



## Zapler (15. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Quelle? Oder Glaskugel?



hmm vieleicht weils in korea schon drausen is aber die werden mit dem pvp auf uns warten aus solidarität


----------



## SARodiRIEL (15. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Quelle? Oder Glaskugel?



Beides selbst gespielt -.-  Ich BIN also einer dieser WAR-wechsler...
Und um Endgame-Vergleiche zwischen den Spielen zu sehen musst halt Richtung Osten kucken...


----------



## Squizzel (15. September 2009)

Aion wird nach den ersten 30 Tagen freie Spielzeit nur noch 50.000€ in Europa haben. Nach 3 Monaten werden die in Amerika und Europa verbliebenen Spieler auf einen Server zusammengelegt. Der entgültige Tod wird das nächste Add On, indem alle Klassen bis auf Assa herausgenommen werden um das Spiel auf den asiatischen Markt zu optimieren. Im gleichen Zuge werden alle Quest-NPCs gegen Gank- und Grind-NPCs ausgetauscht, damit auch der letzte Aion-Fanboy nichts mehr mit dem Spiel anfangen kann.

Das ist FAKT!

So können nun alle WoW-Fanboys wieder in ihre Foren verschwinden? Danke.


----------



## Lari (15. September 2009)

Na, das WAR nicht fluppt weiß ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das Endgame in Aion, wo krieg ich da Infos her? Also Meinungen von Spielern, ob positiv oder negativ ist egal. Auch englisch ist in Ordnung.



> So können nun alle WoW-Spieler wieder in ihre Foren verschwinden? Danke.


Ich bleib noch ein bisschen, wenn du es gestattest...


----------



## Squizzel (15. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich bleib noch ein bisschen, wenn du es gestattest...



Aber du weißt doch nun, dass Aion dem Untergang geweiht ist und kannst nun beruhigt schlafen?


----------



## Mikehoof (15. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Na, das WAR nicht fluppt weiß ich doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar das du bleibst die Aufmerksamkeit brauchst du halt. War beim Warhammer release ja genauso. Nicht selbst spielen aber rumtrollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (15. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Aber das Endgame in Aion, wo krieg ich da Infos her? Also Meinungen von Spielern, ob positiv oder negativ ist egal. Auch englisch ist in Ordnung.



Hier hast nen Q&A an Koreanische Endgamer (die englisch können), viel Spass beim durchwühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MMORPG.COM/Discussion


----------



## Lari (15. September 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Klar das du bleibst die Aufmerksamkeit brauchst du halt. War beim Warhammer release ja genauso. Nicht selbst spielen aber rumtrollen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meine Güte. Könnte einer der etwas intelligenteren Leute hier mal auf meine Frage antworten und mir bitte einen Link zu "Reviews" asiatischer Spieler/Spieleseiten vom Endgame geben?
WAR habe ich im übrigen am Releasetag gespielt, monatelang vorher in der Beta. Aion habe ich auch gespielt, konnte aber das Endgame logischerweise nicht sehen.

Sonst noch irgendwelche geistigen Ergüsse deinerseits?

Edit: Danke SARodiRIEL


----------



## Fox82 (15. September 2009)

Warum müsst ihr euch eigentlich alle gegenseitig dauernd an die Gurgel gehen? Mich amüsieren solche Threads immer!

Ich kann zum Thema nur sagen, dass Ich AION in der closed Beta gespielt habe und auch relativ ausgiebig in der Open Beta und mir ist sauer aufgestoßen, dass AION eben auch wieder nichts neues ist und es mir so scheint, als ob der geneigte WOW-Spieler nur endlich mal wieder einen Strohhalm zu sehen scheint, der ihn aus der Item-Hatz Spirale des achso verhassten WOW herauszieht...das wird so laufen wie bei allen von den Communities gehypten Spielen wie z.B. AOC, War und wie Sie alle heißen...viele WOWler und Ex-WOWler werden zu AION wechseln, werden vielleicht einen oder zwei Chars auf Max. Level ziehen und dann merken, dass AION nicht WOW ist und mit spätestens dem nächsten WOW-Addon wieder zurück zum ach so verhassten heiligen Gral gehen! Das hat uns schon die Vergangenheit gezeigt und das wird auch bei AION so sein! Leider!

Ich finde das an sich auch nicht schlimm, weil AION dann genauso seine daseins Berechtigung hat wie HDRO, WAR und AOC und eine feste Stammcommunity "seinem" Spiel die Treue hält...Ich hab das an diversen Stellen auch schon tausend Mal gesagt, ein Spiel ist nicht qualitativ gut nur weil es 11 Mio. Leute spielen...Geschmäcker sind Gott sei Dank unterschiedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

ACHTUNG! Ich sage nicht, dass AION ein schlechtes Spiel ist, ich sage auch nicht, dass ihr alle WOW-Fanboys seid sondern möchte einfach nur mal aufzeigen, wie es in der Vergangenheit so lief unter anderem auch bei mir wobei Ich seit BC WOW-Clean bin und mittlerweile AOC, HDRO und WAR spiele weil jedes dieser Spiele seinen eigenen Reiz hat...mein Heiliger Gral wird nächstes Jahr erscheinen und kommt von Bioware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Darjun (15. September 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Mmh wir spielen aber schon das gleiche WAR oder? Gestern dabei gewesen in Altdorf beim Deff auf Drakenwald? Wenn da 2 KTs direkt aufeinander treffen geht die Bildrate aber sowas von in die Knie.
> 
> Nicht zu vergessen das Festungsgebiete instanziert sind und nur ein paar Kts reingelassen werden.
> 
> ...



lol bei 2 KTs geht dein Rechner schon in die Knie!?
Da hast aber definitiv DU ein Problem und nicht WAR
Wir auf Carroburg hatten oft 4-5 KTS die aufeinandertrafen und ich hatte auf max keine Performanceprobleme. Sicher waren in Festungen der eine oder andere Lag (Serverseitig) bemerkbar aber nichts grossartiges wie ich meine.
Aber ich denke AION hat das Performanceproblem noch viel besser im Griff, hatte da auch in den Betas nicht die geringsten Lags oder dergleichen auch wenn grad jede menge leute im Startgebiet rumwuselten


----------



## Immondys (15. September 2009)

Mann, du mußt mal dringend an die Luft. Was hast du für Sorgen? Geh mal als Freiwilliger zur Essensausgabe der Heilsarmee oder mach mal Lesestunden für kranke Kinder im Krankenhaus. Oder erkundige dich nach anderen freiwilligen sozialen Initativen in Deiner Umgebung. Das Leben ist soviel mehr....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (15. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Meine Güte. Könnte einer der etwas intelligenteren Leute hier mal auf meine Frage antworten und mir bitte einen Link zu "Reviews" asiatischer Spieler/Spieleseiten vom Endgame geben?
> WAR habe ich im übrigen am Releasetag gespielt, monatelang vorher in der Beta. Aion habe ich auch gespielt, konnte aber das Endgame logischerweise nicht sehen.
> 
> Sonst noch irgendwelche geistigen Ergüsse deinerseits?
> ...



Nein das spare ich für für sinnvolle Threads auf. Du hast bei Warhammer nur gemeckert und schlechtes über das Spiel geschrieben und wirst es hier auch tun egal welche Quellen man dir gibt.

Irgendwann nach 1-2 Monaten hast du dann genug getrollt und kehrst wieder in deine WoW Welt zurück. Ein kleiner WoW Freak halt.



> lol bei 2 KTs geht dein Rechner schon in die Knie!?
> Da hast aber definitiv DU ein Problem und nicht WAR
> Wir auf Carroburg hatten oft 4-5 KTS die aufeinandertrafen



Dir ist klar das ich von der Hauptstadt gesprochen habe oder? Mal abgesehen davon das dort ja keine 10 KTs pro ID zugelassen sind kommt es gerade in Altdorf leider zu Performanceprobs. Als wir vor 2 Wochen einen Großraid hatten mit 15 Kts sind ganze Zonen abgeraucht :-) Hat bis auf die UV aber trotzdem Spaß gebracht.
Ich spiele übrigens gerne WAR und habe extra dafür einen neuen PC gekauft :-) Auf freier Fläche sind die von dir angesprochenen 4-5 KTs ja auch kein Problem.
Leider kann ich bei Aion auch noch nichts zum PVP sagen vielleicht wird es bei 100-100 ja auch laggy ka. Ich kann nur WAR beurteilen...


----------



## Lari (15. September 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Nein das spare ich für für sinnvolle Threads auf. Du hast bei Warhammer nur gemeckert und schlechtes über das Spiel geschrieben und wirst es hier auch tun egal welche Quellen man dir gibt.
> 
> Irgendwann nach 1-2 Monaten hast du dann genug getrollt und kehrst wieder in deine WoW Welt zurück. Ein kleiner WoW Freak halt.


Vor Warhammer Online habe ich kein WoW gespielt, ich konnte also nirgendswo hin zurückkehren. Aber das weißt du natürlich nicht. Ich habe mit WAR aufgehört, weil es einfach schlecht und unfertig war.
Was das jetzt alles mit dem Zukunftspotenzial von AION und meiner Frage nach Reviews zum Endgame zu tun hat ist mir schleierhaft.

Und nun sei lieber still, sonst kommt noch jemand auf die Idee du würdest mit deiner Intoleranz die AION-Community repräsentieren.


----------



## Mikehoof (15. September 2009)

> Und nun sei lieber still, sonst kommt noch jemand auf die Idee du würdest mit deiner Intoleranz die AION-Community repräsentieren.



Ich bin still wenn es mir passt und du bist mir halt aus dem Warhammerbereich noch lebhaft in Erinnerung geblieben. Zukunftspotenzial? Warte doch einfach den Release ab und spiele es ein paar Monate oder warte ab und spiele es in einem Jahr hier hat keiner die von dir gewünschte Glaskugel.


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. September 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ich bin still wenn es mir passt und du bist mir halt aus dem Warhammerbereich noch lebhaft in Erinnerung geblieben. Zukunftspotenzial? Warte doch einfach den Release ab und spiele es ein paar Monate oder warte ab und spiele es in einem Jahr hier hat keiner die von dir gewünschte Glaskugel.



Lari sollte man einfach ignorieren.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaft13 (15. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Es gibt aber einen großen Unterschied zwischen WAR und AION: In Aion funktioniert das PvP-System, in WAR nicht...
> Aus diesem Grund könnte Aion das Todesurteil für WAR sein, wenn die Leute erstmal kapieren das sie genau das was sie in WAR gesucht haben in Aion finden werden.



Was funktioniert im WAR PvP denn nicht??

PvP in AION haben doch 95% der Leute hier noch nie gespielt. End PvP 99% nicht. WIeso funktioniert das denn dann so perfekt??

Was funktioniert denn in WAR End PvP nicht?

Ich habe da tolle Schlachten mitbekommen. Das Festungsraid instanziert sind ist gut so, weil es einfach scheisse ist,wenn die dominierende Seite die Angreifer überall wegzergen können.

Bei allen anderen Zonen ist das ja möglich, aber die Festungen sind ja der Schutzwall der Reichshauptstadt.

Und wenn einer bei 2 KTs schon ruckeln hat,dann hat er einen Scheiss PC oder diesen beschissen konfiguriert. Auf meiner 2 1/2 Jahre alten Hardware wird es ab 8 KTs ruckelig,was 200 Mann sind.Hauptstadt gehen in eine Instanz glaube auf jeder Seite 2 KTs rein, auch da hat bei mir nichts geruckelt.

Keine Frage,war hat viele Macken, könnte vieles besser machen,aber ob PvP in AION besser ist, muss man abwarten. Aktuell wage ich es zu bezweifeln,denn so wie ich hat kaum jemand PvP mitbekommen in AIOn. Bei WAR gehts ab Level 1 los wenn man will,ab Level 1 könnte man theoretisch auch schon Festungen raiden,was in der Praxis aber nicht geht, da man dafür in ein T2 Gebiet müsste und auf dem Weg dahin man schon soviel Entdecker Exp bekommt, das das vielleicht sogar bis Level 3 reicht.

Ist aber auch egal, aberdas Posting ist halt typisch,, AION ist so geil, macht alles 100 mal besser als das gleiche in SPiel X (irgendein MMO einsetzen bitte) und alles funktioniert dort auch viel besser.

Meine Güte,was werden manche hier auf die Schnautze fallen,weil sie so dermassen hohe Erwartungen und Meinungen von AION haben,die einfach kein Spiel der Welt jemals erfüllen wird können.


----------



## Salute (15. September 2009)

Zu behaupten das in Aion das Endgame funktioniert halte ich auch für etwas verfrüht. Klar gibt es in Asien eine menge Accounts, nur müssen das nicht unbedigt alles auch tatsächlich genutzte Acc sein.


----------



## Deleo (15. September 2009)

HI
Ich finde Aion genau so wie Warhammer und co zu platt zu glatt und zu Flach....
ich weiß nicht wie ich es genau beschreiben soll,aber es läuft mir nicht flüssig genug(nicht im Hardware sinne gemeint).
Klar die Grafik usw schaut echt super aus keine frage,aber ich finde da feht mir ein bischen Liebe zur Sache.

Es wird seine Fans haben,aber ich glaube viele die hier sagen das es der >Burner ist< das ist der normal hype,wie bei allen spielen zu vor,
erst ist es das geilste auf der welt und dann kommen sie kaum über den frei monat.

Ich werde mir sogar vieleicht die vollversion kaufen,aber das erst 6-12 Monate Später.

Ich bin kein Fan boy aber ja ich spiele gerne WOW und bin aber auch immer offen für was neues.
Es ist nur meine eigene Meinung und erfahrung.


----------



## Mikehoof (15. September 2009)

> Meine Güte,was werden manche hier auf die Schnautze fallen,weil sie so dermassen hohe Erwartungen und Meinungen von AION haben,die einfach kein Spiel der Welt jemals erfüllen wird können.



Meine einzige Erwartung ist erstmal ein paar Monate mit Freunden Spaß zu haben alles was dann mehr kommt ist natürlich klasse. Vom Endgame werde ich mich genau wie bei WAr überraschen lassen und hoffe das es mehr bietet.


----------



## Snowhawk (15. September 2009)

Aion ist tot... also bleibt bitte fern und lasst uns unseren Spass haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wehe ich seh ne Warteschlange am Headstart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Spass beiseite: über fehlende Liebe zur Sache kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Seit WOW Classic endlich mal wieder ein Spiel wo ich mich ziemlich wohl fühle.
Ok war bei Warhammer auch so... die T1 Gebiete waren aber auch der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Um so höher man jedoch zu T4 kam, um so abgeflachter wurde es. Erinnert mich an AOC und Tortage *g*

Naja... mal sehen... 2 Monate Spass sind sicher mal garantiert... neue Story, neue Welt und viel Spass... was will man mehr?


----------



## OldboyX (15. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch absolut blind sein um AION als neu hinzustellen und mit WAR zum Start hin zu vergleichen.
> 
> AION ist seit einem Jahr auf dem Markt. WIr sprechen hiermit somit eigentlich von 2 Spielen die zu gleicher Zeit veröffentlicht wurden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ascalonier (15. September 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr erwartet habt auser das ein neues MMO erschienen ist. Ich glaube das die meisten nach etwas suchen das es garnicht gibt.
Es ist nun mal so ,dass WoW zur riechtigen Zeit diese Megahype ausgelöst hat. Das, dass jetz alles ausgelutscht ist, kann auch War Lotro AoC Aion nicht mehr ändern. 

Bis wieder einer eine geniale Idee hat, dass  einen neuen Boom auslöst.


----------



## Snowhawk (15. September 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr erwartet habt auser das ein neues MMO erschienen ist. Ich glaube das die meisten nach etwas suchen das es garnicht gibt.
> Es ist nun mal so ,dass WoW zur riechtigen Zeit diese Megahype ausgelöst hat. Das, dass jetz alles ausgelutscht ist, kann auch War Lotro AoC Aion nicht mehr ändern.
> 
> Bis wieder einer eine geniale Idee hat, dass  einen neuen Boom auslöst.



naja... fliegende Chars und kämpfe in der Luft sind ja mal was Neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zudem neue Story und neue Länder \o/


----------



## Drydema (15. September 2009)

nicht wirklich fliegen konnte man schon in perfect world und flyff zwar nicht direkt mit flügeln aber es ging trotzdem


----------



## Snowhawk (15. September 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> nicht wirklich fliegen konnte man schon in perfect world und flyff zwar nicht direkt mit flügeln aber es ging trotzdem



aber hier gehts besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drydema (15. September 2009)

jo es ist besser umgesetzt aber deshalb ist es immernoch nichts neues


----------



## Ascalonier (15. September 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> naja... fliegende Chars und kämpfe in der Luft sind ja mal was Neues
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für dich und mich aber die immer meckern sage ich sucht was anderes als MMO,s weil beim nächsten Spiel geht wieder das geheule los


----------



## Geige (15. September 2009)

> Zudem kann man WAR einigermassen gut sogar an Festungsdeffs mit ca 200 Mann und vielen NPCs teilnehmen. Da meine 8800GTS am Arsch ist hatte ich mir zum testen (ob meine Karte defekt ist oder was anderes) eine passive NVIDIA 7600 ausgeliehen. C2D auf 1800Mhz (statt 3.3GH übertaktet) und auf 1024er Auflösung konnte ich am Festungsraid sehr gut teilnehmen. Nur beim direkten Aufeinadertreffen von allen Spielern beim Festungslord waren die FPS sehr,sehr niedrig, als Heiler aber problemlos ,weil die Gruppenheilung einwandfrei rausgingen.


Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass WAR kaum Grafikpower brauchte weswegen der Grafikkartentest hinkt!

200 Man ohne Ruckler und Massive Lags!?
Spielst du auf nem NASA rechner, mit nem normalen war WAR
meiner Meinung nach ab 100 Leuten unspielbar!

Aber Genug jetzt der WAR Kritik!


----------



## Enyalios (15. September 2009)

Hmm, Warhammer hätte mich damals sogar interessiert aber keine ahnung warum ich es nicht angefangen habe. Hatte zu der Zeit noch WoW gespielt...

Allerdings zocken es die abgewanderten Kumpels auch schon lange nicht mehr...irgendwas muss an der Kritik wohl dran sein. In den Foren hat man ja mehr oder weniger auch immer wieder vom verschenkten Potenzial geredet - auch die die es noch gern spielen schrieben sowas in der Art.

Dennoch !

Ein Spiel mit 300.000 Abos (Soviel herum sollte Warhammer haben) ist sicher kein Schlechtes. Ist schon ne Menge - auch wenn es im Vergleich zu Platz 1 hinkt, aber die meisten User muss ja nicht zwangsläufig heissen das beste Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (15. September 2009)

*hust*Gerüchten zufolge hat WAR noch 180.000 Zahlende Kunden am Anfang waren
es 700.000*hust*
Aber das wars jetzt wirklich zu WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (15. September 2009)

Deleo schrieb:


> HI
> Ich finde Aion genau so wie Warhammer und co zu platt zu glatt und zu Flach....
> ich weiß nicht wie ich es genau beschreiben soll,aber es läuft mir nicht flüssig genug(nicht im Hardware sinne gemeint).
> Klar die Grafik usw schaut echt super aus keine frage,aber ich finde da feht mir ein bischen Liebe zur Sache.



in aion steckt mehr liebe als in wow..die skills sind aufeinander abgestimmt (bewegung) jeder skill sieht anders aus und ne story gibts auch. klar in sachen pve ist wow unschlagbar aber da hörts auch schon auf.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (15. September 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> was mir in Aion vom storymäßigen fehlt sind Helden und deren Verhältnisse!
> 
> Beispiel WoW: Jaina Proudmoore, Thrall,Arthas,Varyann wrynn beziehung
> ne tiefere Story zwischen dem Aion hat die Daeva erschaffen und sie bekriegen sich
> ...



ja bedenke dass wow nach der story line von wc1-3 und den büchern ist...die mussten sich für das spiel nicht alles "ausdenken" sondern einfach nur noch ein spiel um eine bestehende story spielen (ähnlich wie HdRo)


----------



## OldboyX (15. September 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> was mir in Aion vom storymäßigen fehlt sind Helden und deren Verhältnisse!
> 
> Beispiel WoW: Jaina Proudmoore, Thrall,Arthas,Varyann wrynn beziehung
> ne tiefere Story zwischen dem Aion hat die Daeva erschaffen und sie bekriegen sich
> ...



Dann lies dich doch einfach ein. Es gibt genug Lore zur Geschichte von Aion und wer die großen Kämpfer auf den jeweiligen Seiten sind. Welche Helden den Frieden mit den Balaur wollten und wer diesen Frieden verraten hat, wer am Ende den Schutzschild errichtet hat usw. Ist doch alles da, man muss nur zugreifen, aber diesen einen Schritt muss man schon selbst gehen.


----------



## DruffDruff (15. September 2009)

http://www.aionsource.com/forum/chanter/51...s-concepts.html

Lässt sich auch auf die meisten anderen Klassen übertragen. Ich bin gespannt wann die ersten WoW Kids rumheulen, dass Aion so schwer ist :-D


----------



## Rayon (15. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> *hust*Gerüchten zufolge hat WAR noch 180.000 Zahlende Kunden am Anfang waren
> es 700.000*hust*
> Aber das wars jetzt wirklich zu WAR
> 
> ...


Wären es 180.000 wären es wohl sogar mehr als 1-2 Server. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werden also wohl deutlich weniger sein.


----------



## DrIce84 (15. September 2009)

Wie auch schon viele vor mir geschrieben haben kann ich auch blos sagen:

"Gebt dem Spiel ein Chance und lasst erstmal 6-12 Monate ins Land gehen"


Vor dem Eu Release schon zu sagen "ist zwar nett gemacht aber der Drops ist gelutscht"
bringt keinem etwas.


Meiner Meinung nach hat Aion viel Potential in sich und das werden viele sehr ansprechend finden.

Angefangen mit der sehr guten Grafik gefolgt von der Möglichkeit sich nicht mehr auf 1-2 Berufe festlegen zu müssen.
Und vor allem die Möglichkeit sich zu Individualisieren zu können. 100 Leute haben genau das selbe gear und können dennoch
alle vollkommen verschieden aussehen wenn sie es wollen.


----------



## Shaft13 (15. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> in aion steckt mehr liebe als in wow..die skills sind aufeinander abgestimmt (bewegung) jeder skill sieht anders aus und ne story gibts auch. klar in sachen pve ist wow unschlagbar aber da hörts auch schon auf.



Sorry, aber Skills die aufeinander abgestimmt sind kann man doch nicht als "Liebe zum Spiel" nehmen. Das ist absoluter 08/15 Kram.

Hatte DAOC schon. Vielleicht auch schon Meridian,oder UO oder Everquest.

Auch WAR und HDRO hat solche Skills, nicht so stark wie in dem MAsse wie AION, aber war vorhanden.

Vanguard selber dürfte wohl identische aufeinander gestimmte Skills haben wie AION.

Kurzum.dieses Chains sind ein uralter MMP Hut,die absolut kein Zeichen für "Liebe zum Spiel" sind. Und eine Story gibts auch?? Nein wirklich? Das haut mich aber jetzt vom Hocker, bestimmt das erste MMO mit Story. Respekt AION.

Nene, mal ehrlich,was viele hier an AION anscheined als so meganeu und revolutionär ansehen,ist uralter Kaffee. 

Das macht diese Sachen nicht schlecht,nein, im Gegenteil,was sich bewährt hat,kann man ruhig wiede rverwenden, aber bitte stllet das nicht als so große AION Errungschaft dar, weswegen AION von den Entwicklern so viel Liebe zum Spiel mitbekommen haben.


----------



## Shaft13 (15. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Wären es 180.000 wären es wohl sogar mehr als 1-2 Server.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es sind 3 Deutshce Server. Es gab mal deutlich mehr. Dann gibt es 4 Deutsche AIOn Server beim Start.

Also muss ja AIOn ein Totaler Flop sein,wenn zum Start poplige 4 Server gibt (ich weiss ,nicht vergleichbar, aber wenn die aktuelle zahl der WAR Server unbedingt hierbringen will, muss man sich halt auch die Zahl der AION Server gegenüber stellen.)


----------



## Enyalios (15. September 2009)

Da bekam aber jemand definitiv zuviel Aufmerksamkeit in einem thread wenn er plötzlich denkt seine Meinung ist so wichtig das er sie nur gefühlte 1000x in denselben thread posten muss.

Achso jetzt versteh ich es erst:

Der kleine shaft13 hat spielt Warhammer und hat nun Panik das ihm AION die letzten 2 Leute vom Server auch noch abzieht und er nun völlig alleine rumläuft...


----------



## Freewalker (15. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Es sind 3 Deutshce Server. Es gab mal deutlich mehr. Dann gibt es 4 Deutsche AIOn Server beim Start.
> 
> Also muss ja AIOn ein Totaler Flop sein,wenn zum Start poplige 4 Server gibt (ich weiss ,nicht vergleichbar, aber wenn die aktuelle zahl der WAR Server unbedingt hierbringen will, muss man sich halt auch die Zahl der AION Server gegenüber stellen.)


Viele Server = Erfolg? Aha...
Ich finde es gut das es "nur" 4 gibt. Was bringen mir 10 Server wenn davon 6 Geisterserver sind? Sollten dennoch alle 4 voll sein stehen ja immernoch die Reserveserver zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (15. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Auch WAR hat solche Skills, nicht so stark wie in dem MAsse wie AION, aber war vorhanden.


War hat irgendwie nicht ein paar sondern gar keine combos


----------



## robsenq (15. September 2009)

hdro ein flop??? loooooooooooooooooool

Warum denken manche nur in WoW dimensionen mit 1000 deutschen realms...
Ich glaube die 4 Aion Server werden gut besucht sein. Aber das ist mehr als reine Spekulation, genau wie die 300k Vorbestellungen.
Wirklich spekulieren ueber den verlauf von Aion kann man in einen Monat, wenn der Gratis Monat vorbei ist und die entscheidung von lassen oder verlängern ansteht.


----------



## Dellamorte (15. September 2009)

@Feuerwirbel, Kombos hat es nicht direkt aber Attacken die aufeinader folgen, was im grunde nix anderes als ne Chainkombo ist.
Auch wenns nicht so ausgeprägt wie in Aion ist, aber minimal sind sie vorhanden.

@robsenq, lass es einfach die wollen das nicht kapieren. Alles was bei denen zählt ist wieviel Abonennten
                und schon ist für manche Heinis alles außer WoW ein flopp.

Das schöne daran ist, jedes andere Spiel mit einer guten Vorgeschichte hätte damals das selbe erreicht wie WoW.
Ausschlaggebend war nämlich nicht die Qualität sondern
1. Der Name, bekannt durch die Strategietitel
2. Man brauchte kein Highendgerät zum zocken
3. Nicht lange vorher wurden Flatrates erst massentauglich in Preis usw
4. WoW hatte den Vorteil im gegensatz zu anderen ELV zu haben. Denn nicht jeder hat ne Kreditkarte bzw es gab auch net für alles Gamecards.

Flamed mich ruhig zu grunde aber so ist es nunmal


----------



## Bexx13 (15. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> 100 v 100?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dass dieser Screenshot überhaupt entstanden ist und der Server bei einem derartigen Spieleraufkommen nicht schon längst das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, macht mir Hoffnung! Krasse Angelegenheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bexx


----------



## Zapler (15. September 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> was mir in Aion vom storymäßigen fehlt sind Helden und deren Verhältnisse!
> 
> Beispiel WoW: Jaina Proudmoore, Thrall,Arthas,Varyann wrynn beziehung
> ne tiefere Story zwischen dem Aion hat die Daeva erschaffen und sie bekriegen sich
> ...



Dafür sind in Wow sehr viele story fehler


----------



## DruffDruff (15. September 2009)

Bexx13 schrieb:


> Dass dieser Screenshot überhaupt entstanden ist und der Server bei einem derartigen Spieleraufkommen nicht schon längst das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, macht mir Hoffnung! Krasse Angelegenheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das beste ist. Aufgrund der Cryengine sollen solche Kämpfe flüssig laufen.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (15. September 2009)

Ich denke Aion wird nicht der ganz große Verkaufshit, aber gut genug um eine solide Spielerbasis zu halten ist es allemal. Wie es sich dann langfristig entwickelt wird eben auch vom Endgame abhängen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Achso jetzt versteh ich es erst:
> 
> Der kleine shaft13 hat spielt Warhammer und hat nun Panik das ihm AION die letzten 2 Leute vom Server auch noch abzieht und er nun völlig alleine rumläuft...



Selten so einen Stuss gelesen! 

Genauso kann man neutral sagen: Hast du etwa Angst das nicht genug andre Spieler zu AION wechseln und die 4 Server sich nicht lange halten?

PS: Ich spiele AION zu release, trotzdem muss man hier kein Fanboy-getue betreiben.


----------



## Enyalios (15. September 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Selten so einen Stuss gelesen!
> 
> Genauso kann man neutral sagen: Hast du etwa Angst das nicht genug andre Spieler zu AION wechseln und die 4 Server sich nicht lange halten?
> 
> PS: Ich spiele AION zu release, trotzdem muss man hier kein Fanboy-getue betreiben.



Klick mich - Keine angst, kein Keylogger.

Ich nehm mal an du hast nicht den gesamten Thread gelesen.


----------



## OldboyX (15. September 2009)

-Das Chainsystem in dieser Form wurde erstmals in Vanguard verwendet und wurde von Aion 1 zu 1 übernommen
-Übrigens wude auch das Zwei-Target System von WAR (freundliches und feindliches Ziel) erstmals in Vanguard verwendet und 1 zu 1 übernommen

Das aber nur der Vollständigkeit halber. Aion ist keine Revolution, da  haben die Leute hier schon recht. Es ist ein weiteres MMO nach dem altbewährten Rezept. Nur das Release sollte aller Voraussicht nach nicht so verbuggt und unfertig sein wie bei AoC oder WAR, was Aion vielleicht den entscheidenden Vorteil einbringt. Alle hier wissen, wie sehr eine nicht unerhebliche Zahl der Spieler (bei AoC und WAR sind jeweils 60% direkt am Anfang wieder weg) von den verbuggten Releases enttäuscht sind und wie lange danach man dies den jeweiligen Entwicklern noch vorhält (Funcom und Mythic).

Außerdem spricht noch Punkt 2 aus Dellamortes Liste für Aion:



			
				Dellamorte schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Man brauchte kein Highendgerät zum zocken



Und letztlich hilft die schönste Grafik und alles nichts, wenn man 50% der Kunden ausschließt weil deren PC nicht reicht (Ein Grund übrigens, wieso SWTOR so "mäßig" aussieht).


----------



## Shaft13 (15. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Da bekam aber jemand definitiv zuviel Aufmerksamkeit in einem thread wenn er plötzlich denkt seine Meinung ist so wichtig das er sie nur gefühlte 1000x in denselben thread posten muss.
> 
> Achso jetzt versteh ich es erst:
> 
> Der kleine shaft13 hat spielt Warhammer und hat nun Panik das ihm AION die letzten 2 Leute vom Server auch noch abzieht und er nun völlig alleine rumläuft...




Mist, hast mich erwischt. Was meinste, habe ich es geschafft, das die 2 letzten WAR Spieler ausser mir bei WAR bleiben?? Oder bist du und Konsorten erfolgreich und WOW hat ab dem 25ten nur noch 300t Spieler, weil ja alle zu AION wechseln,weil das alles perfekt macht?


----------



## Shinar (15. September 2009)

Ihr alle scheint euch vollkommen sicher zu sein: Der Erfolg von Aion bestimmt das Endgame.

Was aber, wenn es viele harte Grindphasen geben wird und die Spieler vorher weg sind (meine Sicht der Dinge).


----------



## Grimmjow19 (15. September 2009)

1 mille bleiben bei wow rest geht zu aion


----------



## Shaft13 (15. September 2009)

Bexx13 schrieb:


> Dass dieser Screenshot überhaupt entstanden ist und der Server bei einem derartigen Spieleraufkommen nicht schon längst das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, macht mir Hoffnung! Krasse Angelegenheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erstmal kann man die Spielerzahl dort gar nicht einschätzen. Zumal 100vs 100 mit allen Namen an schon den Bildschirm sehr,sehr stark füllt.Das sieht sehr schnell nach sehr viel mehr aus als man denkt.

Ob man da nur ein Standbild hatte kann man auch nicht sagen,oder ist der Screenie aus einem Video?

WObei die Rote Seite auch eher nach Grafikfehler aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EIns Frage ich mich bei dem Bild aber auch noch,wenn man fliegen kann und es keine Kolliabfrage gibt, was machen die ganzen Leutchen dann schön links und rechts getrennt aufgeteilt??

Bei einem Spiel wie WAR könnte ich es nachvollziehen,weil fliegen nicht möglich und weil Kollisionsabfrage die Spieler ja trennt,aber bei AION???


----------



## Aenny (15. September 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach wird Aion seine Community finden, man darf auch nicht außer acht lassen, dass viele Interessierte Spieler sich keine Pre Order bestellt haben. Diese wollen erst abwarten, wie die ersten Reaktionen bzw. Berichte von namhaften Spielezeitschriften sein werden. Die Flops von AoC und War haben die Spieler vorsichtiger gemacht, was man auch in Ordnung ist.
Ich war auch einer, der War vorbestellt hat und enttäuscht wurde. Mit Aion werde ich persönlich viel Spaß haben, weil es viele Möglichkeiten gab es in den Betaphasen anzutesten, seis Chinabeta, EU Betaevents oder die Openbeta.


----------



## Drydema (15. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Erstmal kann man die Spielerzahl dort gar nicht einschätzen. Zumal 100vs 100 mit allen Namen an schon den Bildschirm sehr,sehr stark füllt.Das sieht sehr schnell nach sehr viel mehr aus als man denkt.
> 
> Ob man da nur ein Standbild hatte kann man auch nicht sagen,oder ist der Screenie aus einem Video?
> 
> ...




tja was passiert wohl mit den leuten die direkt in die 100 leute reinrennen? du glaubst doch nicht in allen ernstes das irgentwer der sich in die gegnerische hälfte wagt mehr als 2 sec überlebt?
das halt ne klassische zerg scene da kommts nur drauf an welche seite mehr leute hat
und das nicht alle knubbeln sonder sich das ausseinander zieht liegt daran das sonst alle instant weg aoe`t werden würden


----------



## Zapler (15. September 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> was mir in Aion vom storymäßigen fehlt sind Helden und deren Verhältnisse!
> 
> Beispiel WoW: Jaina Proudmoore, Thrall,Arthas,Varyann wrynn beziehung
> ne tiefere Story zwischen dem Aion hat die Daeva erschaffen und sie bekriegen sich
> ...



Dafür sind in Wow sehr viele story fehler


----------



## laguun (15. September 2009)

also ich werde auf jeden fall von wow zu aion wechseln.
mir ist es absolut egal wieviel leute aion spielen werden oder ob irgendwas es schonmal in ein anderen spiel voher gab.
auch wenn aion alles von anderen spielen geklaut hätte....mir sowas von egal. hauptsache es macht mir spass.

ich liebe den asiatischen stil und davon ist sehr viel in aion vorhanden. 
ich mag auch wenn angriffe total übertrieben sind mit vielen effekten etc. das ist eben der asiatische stil.
ich hoffe das die meisten wow spieler bei wow bleiben , denn ich möchte ne nette community ( bestes beispiel hdro,super community deshalb habe ich es 2 jahre gespielt)
ich hoffe auch das keine dmg meter, aggrometer, healbots etc kommen werden da ich es echt hasse,wenn man irgendwo rein will erstmal komplett durchgecheckt wird und dann sagt: wie du fährst keine 5 k dps,
5k hps, 40k life etc und du bist nicht full t9,5 ausgerüstet? voll noob du kommst net mit.

ich möchte auch nicht mit level 20 oder so 3 stunden nach ner gruppe für DM suchen und dann, wenn ich mal eine gefunden habe, nicht in die ini komme wegen zu vollen ini servern.

zusammengefasst: ich möchte mal komplett neu anfangen,ohne grundwissen ,ohne quest kenntnisse, ohne irgendein plan von den spiel zu haben.
                            das würde mir spass machen mal wieder alles neu kennen zu lernen.


und das kann mir niemand nehmen, auch keine wow fanboys die alles in grund und boden flamen was nicht die 3 buchstaben hat.


----------



## Skyler93 (15. September 2009)

laguun schrieb:


> also ich werde auf jeden fall von wow zu aion wechseln.
> mir ist es absolut egal wieviel leute aion spielen werden oder ob irgendwas es schonmal in ein anderen spiel voher gab.
> auch wenn aion alles von anderen spielen geklaut hätte....mir sowas von egal. hauptsache es macht mir spass.
> 
> ...



Du bist Ich, nur das ich nicht weis wer Du bist und du nicht weist wer Ich bin^^
Naja sprichst mir aus der Seele, WoW hat mir auch fun gemacht, am ampfang, wo man ein Kacknapple ist^^ aber da wurd ich nie geflamed, und das ist jetz anders fangste WoW an biste 5 Monate lang am Arsch, weilde nicht weiterkommst... und nicht geholfen wirst weil alles overpowered imbaroxxor sind...


----------



## jeef (15. September 2009)

Aion wird sich sicher ganz gut halten aber halt kein WoW-Killer wie viele meinten/meinen,
aber das war ja auch schon eine übertriebene Aussage von vielen.
Tipp mal so zwischen 1-3Mio Abos irgendwo dazwischen. (Asien mal außenvorgelassen)

und HdRO war ja wohl kein Flop .....
WAR meiner Meinung nach schon ;( ich spiele es selber und gerne
aber leider ist das Spiel immer noch in einer Betaphase und so wie das teilweise läuft Bugs etc. dürfte es nicht schon released sein
und schon gar nicht Geld dafür zu verlangen da es noch lange nicht fertig ist.Wirkt ja teilweise als wäre man auf einem Privat-Server 

Bis GW2 kommt hält sich Aion sicher gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das ist als einzigstes wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karnaya (15. September 2009)

Alle Games haben Zukunftspotential bis 2012  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Dann geht die Welt sowieso unter und mit ihr WoW, WAR, AoC, RoM und wohl auch Aion... Bis dorthin wird's sicher vielen eine Menge Freude bereiten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das war jetzt wohl genauso so sinnvoll...

Mann, spielen sollte doch Freude machen und nicht zur Religion oder Verbissenheit werden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (15. September 2009)

Karnaya schrieb:


> Alle Games haben Zukunftspotential bis 2012
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmmm eine religiöse Sekte für mmo Spieler ... ich glaube ich sehe eine strahlende Zukunft auf uns zukommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (15. September 2009)

1-3 mio abos? im westen? das ist bei weitem übertrieben. wow hat nur 4 mio. und ist extrem auf mainstream zugeschnitten, wo aion ein klein stückchen härter ist und eher auf pvp interessierte mit hang zum pve zielt, was einen deutlich kleineren kreis ansprechen sollte. die abozahlen in asien sollten darüberhinaus hierzulande niemanden interessieren, da dort erfoglreiche mmogs noch lange keine erfolgsgarantie im westen haben.

wenn aion nach us/eu release und nach dem ersten monat 500k spieler behält, kann man vielleicht über zuwachs reden.


----------



## Stancer (15. September 2009)

Kumpel hat die Theorie das solche unwichtigen Probleme wie wir sie hier Austragen davon zeugen, das es uns in der Gesellschaft einfach zu gut geht. Und "Welches MMORPG ist das beste" ist wohl das unwichtigste Thema, welches auf der Welt existiert. Dicht gefolgt von "Welcher Haufen stinkt mehr?" und "Nach was richt der Atem meiner Katze?"

Und ich muss sagen.... er hat recht. Wenn "WoW vs Aion" das größte Problem in mancher Leute Leben ist (und hier kriegt man eindeutig den eindruck, das es das ist) dann haben diese entweder kein Leben oder einfach keinerlei Probleme, die es zu lösen gilt.


----------



## Virthu (15. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Kumpel hat die Theorie das solche unwichtigen Probleme wie wir sie hier Austragen davon zeugen, das es uns in der Gesellschaft einfach zu gut geht. Und "Welches MMORPG ist das beste" ist wohl das unwichtigste Thema, welches auf der Welt existiert. Dicht gefolgt von "Welcher Haufen stinkt mehr?" und "Nach was richt der Atem meiner Katze?"
> 
> Und ich muss sagen.... er hat recht. Wenn "WoW vs Aion" das größte Problem in mancher Leute Leben ist (und hier kriegt man eindeutig den eindruck, das es das ist) dann haben diese entweder kein Leben oder einfach keinerlei Probleme, die es zu lösen gilt.



du hast dich vermutlich im forum vertan. das ist hier eins für mmorpg spieler, nicht für hochphilosophisches gebrabbel und lebenshilfe.

p.s.: im übrigen wäre es vermutlich eine super idee, sich in einem forum für kulinarisches anzumelden und dort den leuten vor die nase zu halten, sie würden nicht an die hungernden kinder in afrika denken.


----------



## Karnaya (15. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Hmmm eine religiöse Sekte für mmo Spieler ... ich glaube ich sehe eine strahlende Zukunft auf uns zukommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*lol* Das ist mal eine Idee... "World of Sektcraft" "Sekthammer", "Aioniker".... Die Zukunft gehört uns. Spenden auf folgendes Konto  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wir gewährleisten eine spielerische Zukunft ohnegleichen... *g*


----------



## Stancer (15. September 2009)

Vielleicht wollte ich damit auch nur zum Ausdruck bringen wie sinnfrei dieser Thread ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Kizna (15. September 2009)

Karnaya schrieb:


> *lol* Das ist mal eine Idee... "World of Sektcraft" "Sekthammer", "Aioniker".... Die Zukunft gehört uns. Spenden auf folgendes Konto
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm ein Freund von mir studiert Jura, mal schauen was sich da machen lässt.


----------



## Magazad (15. September 2009)

Ich denke auch das Aion sehr gute Chancen auf dem markt hat ich wechsel selber von WoW auf Aion auch wenn ich nicht so der pvpler bin diese spiel macht doch sehr viel spass die umsetztungen sind sehr gut gelungen und ich meine das man noch eine menge aus diesen herausholen kann. War habe ich selber angspielt und die 10 tage haben mir gereicht es war für ein Warhmmer spiel....nicht das was ich als Warhammer fan erwartet habe eigendlich sehr schade....vermute mal falsche Entwikler ausgesucht. Zu Hdro kann ich nichts sagen das spiel spricht mich auch nicht an. Als ich gelesen habe das es 300.000 vorbestellungen hat hab ich mir gedacht "Garnicht übel^^" gut es gab spiele mit bestimmt mehr vorbestellungen oder first day verkäufen "wow mal nicht einberechnet^^" . Alles in allem das Aion ein grosses Zunkunftspontenzial hat


Gürsse Magazad wir sehn uns auf Thor oder mal sehn^^


----------



## Immondys (16. September 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> was mir in Aion vom storymäßigen fehlt sind Helden und deren Verhältnisse!
> 
> Beispiel WoW: Jaina Proudmoore, Thrall,Arthas,Varyann wrynn beziehung
> ne tiefere Story zwischen dem Aion hat die Daeva erschaffen und sie bekriegen sich
> ...



Dafür gefällt mir Aion spielerisch. Hab mir bei einem MMO eh nie groß über die Story Gedanken gemacht sondern darüber, ob es mir spielerisch was bringt. WoW war ne tolle Zeit, aber das ist für mich durch. Und selbst wenn Aion nichts bringen sollte - ich habe genug andere Hobbys als das ich mir darüber im Vorfeld Gedanken drum mache.


----------



## Balaneth (16. September 2009)

Zum Thema Zukunftspotenzial von Aion:
Da das Spiel recht frisch ist, erst 1 Jahr in Asien läuft und erst jetzt hier in Europa erscheint, denke ich dass es ziemlich viel Zukunftspotenzial hat, welches das Spiel mehrere Jahre interessant halten wird.
NCsoft ist genauso wenig ein Amateur wie Blizzard und werden ihr Wissen, das sie aus beispielsweise Guild Wars und Lineage sammelten in Aion anwenden.
Mögliche Kurse sind weitere Klassenspaltungen wie auf Stufe 10 beispielsweise, wie es mehrfach in Lineage möglich ist. Sodass sich jede der 4 Basisklassen einmal auf Stufe 10 spaltet und ein weiteres mal vielleicht auf Stufe 40 / 50. Zudem können weitere PvPvE Gebiete hinzukommen, wie beispielsweise einer der Monde von Atreia, auf dem Asmodier, Balaur und Elyos erbittert um Boden kämpfen, ohne dabei den Abyss jedoch als Haupt PvP Standort zu verdrängen. Durch verschiedene Ereignisse können beispielweise auch neue Plattformen im Abyss dazukommen.
Housing, Mounts, weiterer Gildenausbau, Erweiterung des Festungs-RvR, und... und... und...
Nur ein paar Möglichkeiten welche Aion offen stehen.


----------



## Shaft13 (16. September 2009)

ALso viele Postings scheinen ja wirklich 1 zu 1 aus dem AOC oder WAR Forum hier reinkopiert worden zu sein um nur kurz AOC/WAR durch AION zu ersetzen.

Quasi exakt die gleichen Postings las man kurz vor dem AOC Start und kurz vor dem WAR Start.

Nun ja, eins ist sicher, wenn man diese Posting vor jedem neuen MMO wiederholt, muss es ja irgendwann mal zutreffen. Denn ein MMO wird ja irgendwann mal keine sehr starken Verluste nach dem ersten Monat haben.


----------



## kicks (16. September 2009)

NCSoft hat mit Aion meiner Meinung nach ein rundes, funktionierendes und releasefertiges MMORPG. Allein die Tatsache, dass alles läuft und es kaum Fehler gibt hat mich in der Korean Beta schon ungläubig da sitzen lassen. 

Nachdem WAR und AoC als PvP Spiele der letzten Jahre mehr oder weniger gefloppt sind und der Support von DAoC demnächst eingestellt wird, ist Aion gerade für PvP Spieler interessant, die aus diesen Spielen kommen. Das PvPvE System ist durchdacht und es hat Hand und Fuss. PvP hat Auswirkungen auf die Spielwelt, die einzelnen Fraktionen und die einzelnen Spieler, sprich alles was sich PvP Spieler wünschen. 

Wenn NCSoft es jetzt hinbekommt, eine totale Dominanz einer Fraktion zu verhindern mit logischen und nachvollziehbaren Spielmechaniken, dann denke ich, dass man als PvP Spieler viel Spass haben kann und wird in diesem Spiel. Allerdings muss wie gesagt eine absolute Dominanz einer Fraktion, wie sie in Korea stattgefunden hat und wo eine Seite den Server praktisch mit Ankündigung kaputt gemacht hat durch die Spielmechanik unterbunden werden. 

Sollte NCSoft dies nicht hinbekommen werden sie Probleme bekommen. Aber ich bin da relativ zuversichtlich


----------



## Humunculus (16. September 2009)

Wird nen Nischenprodukt was aber nix schlechtes ist.

Bis dato hat mich bei der PvP Perfomance aber eher GW angesprochen.

Der Fehler bei AoC war es zu einem PvP Spiel zu erklären.
Die Story bei Conan ist einfach viel zu kurz gekommen und wenn man ehrlich ist wär AoC schon das coolste gewesen.
Keine tanzenden Elfen (WoW) oder Flügelheinis mit 4Meter langen Schwertern (Aion) sondern nur nen Fetzen Fell an der Hüfte und ne dicke fette Axt in der Hand und dann gibts Mische 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wackalion (16. September 2009)

Hi,

AOC hätte ein gutes Spiel werden können aber naja....thats a other Story.

Ich komme von DAOC und habe das Jahrelang gespielt und bin danach über mehrere andere MMORPG`s gegangen, bis ich bei WOW gelandet bin. Doch wenn bei einem die Luft raus ist und auch Erweiterungen daran nichts mehr ändern können, ist es Zeit für ein neuen Anfang. Und den werde ich mit AION starten, da es mich voll und ganz ansprechen tut.


*@kicks*
Wenn NCSoft es jetzt hinbekommt, eine totale Dominanz einer Fraktion zu verhindern mit logischen und nachvollziehbaren Spielmechaniken, dann denke ich, dass man als PvP Spieler viel Spass haben kann und wird in diesem Spiel. Allerdings muss wie gesagt eine absolute Dominanz einer Fraktion, wie sie in Korea stattgefunden hat und wo eine Seite den Server praktisch mit Ankündigung kaputt gemacht hat durch die Spielmechanik unterbunden werden.


Um ein zu große Dominanz einer Seite zu reduzieren, finde ich, dass NC mit Aion eine super Idee hatte. Eine dritte, NPC gesteuerte Fraktion, die eingreifen kann, sollte eine der spielbaren Fraktionen zu sehr auf dem jeweiligen Server dominieren. Und sawas ist auch nachzuvollziehen!


gruß


----------



## wernerwalla (16. September 2009)

Vergleichen  von Aiojn und WoE  wäre  wie!!!!
was  denn nu  besser??  der  alte  Trabbi   oder  der   neue  Lexus...lol  lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wernerwalla (16. September 2009)

wernerwalla schrieb:


> Vergleichen  von Aion und Wow  wäre  wie!!!!
> was  denn nu  besser??  der  alte  Trabbi   oder  der   neue  Lexus...lol  lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (16. September 2009)

Ich bleibe beim trabbi


----------



## Shaft13 (16. September 2009)

wackalion schrieb:


> Um ein zu große Dominanz einer Seite zu reduzieren, finde ich, dass NC mit Aion eine super Idee hatte. Eine dritte, NPC gesteuerte Fraktion, die eingreifen kann, sollte eine der spielbaren Fraktionen zu sehr auf dem jeweiligen Server dominieren. Und sawas ist auch nachzuvollziehen!
> 
> 
> gruß



Soviel ich weiss kommen diese NPCs nur bei Festungsraids zum tragen. Und wie stark die sich bemerkbar machen müsste mal jemand ,der die Korea Version seit Release spielt sagen.

Nur wenn die nur bei Festungen helfen,besteht natürlich auch die Gefahr,das man ein Keep am besten gar nicht defft, weil man so maximale Anzahl an NPC Deffer hat die unter Umständen viel Effektiver sind als Spieler.

Zumal der Spielspass auch gegen Null tendiert,wenn man überall durch Massen nur noch überrannt wird und man völlig chancenlos ist,weil festungsdeff ist ja nicht alles.


----------



## Bexx13 (16. September 2009)

wernerwalla schrieb:


> Vergleichen  von Aiojn und WoE  wäre  wie!!!!
> was  denn nu  besser??  der  alte  Trabbi   oder  der   neue  Lexus...lol  lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kannste so nich sagen, denn Trabbi fahren bockt *duck*

Bexx


----------



## OldboyX (16. September 2009)

wernerwalla schrieb:


> Vergleichen  von Aiojn und WoE  wäre  wie!!!!
> was  denn nu  besser??  der  alte  Trabbi   oder  der   neue  Lexus...lol  lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da gibt es einen gravierenden Unterschied.

a) Der alte Trabbi und der neue Lexus sind nicht gleichzeitig am Markt, diese beiden MMOs jedoch schon

und vor allem 

b) Der alte Trabbi und der neue Lexus spielen in ganz anderen Preisligen, MMOs kosten jedoch gleich viel


Food for thought!


----------



## Prinzesschen (16. September 2009)

Humunculus schrieb:


> Wird nen Nischenprodukt was aber nix schlechtes ist.
> 
> Bis dato hat mich bei der PvP Perfomance aber eher GW angesprochen.
> 
> ...



Hehe ich wünschte das würde es werden, doch dem ist eher nicht so... Aion wird ganz sicherlich locker Platz 1 haben nach WoW - von allem was ich in Korea erlebt habe und vor allem wie liebevoll das ganze Game bis ins kleinste Detail gestaltet ist... und dann noch die gute Performance und keinerlei Fehler - nicht mal am Release Tag mit V1.0 (Korea)...!

Ich bin mir eben sicher dass es in Aion genau umgekehrt sein wird als in War/Aoc... es wird _moderat _starten (ca. 500k) doch dann werden die Zahlen nach oben gehen anstatt nach unten... warum? Weil NCsoft keinen guten Ruf hatte (L2), weil das Spiel nicht sehr gehyped wurde, alle Leute enorm vorsichtig sind wenn es wieder heisst ein gutes MMO ist im Anmarsch etc. ! Das heisst, die Leute werden eher warten bevor sie zuschlagen und mitmachen. Wenn sich dann eben doch herumspricht wie rund alles läuft werden langsam immer mehr neue User kommen...

Bin mir da ziemlich sicher, aber bald werden wir es eh ja sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (16. September 2009)

> Aion wird ganz sicherlich locker Platz 1 haben nach WoW



Dann ist es kein Platz 1 mehr. ^^


----------



## gorbszn (16. September 2009)

*glaskugel*

Ich prophezeie Aion wird richtig viele spielboxen verkaufen aber nach dem freimonat werden viele wieder abspringen, weil sie ein World-of-Warcraft-Ersatz suchen, ihn aber in Aion nicht finden.
Zeitgleich werden die ganzen euphorischen Aion-kills-WoW-Threads hier nach unten rutschen und durch whine-freds ersetzt. Es stellt sich heraus, dass Aion auch nur mit Wasser kocht. Mit Release des dritten WoW addons gehen noch ein paar spieler zu ihrer alten Liebe. Mit glück (und guten Patches) mausert sich daraufhin Aion zu einem kleinen feinen spiel mit einer kleinen feinen community.

jetz zerfleischt mich fanboys, aber sehen wir mal in einem jahr wer recht hatte

grüße gorby nastradamus


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (16. September 2009)

gorbszn schrieb:


> *glaskugel*
> 
> Ich prophezeie Aion wird richtig viele spielboxen verkaufen aber nach dem freimonat werden viele wieder abspringen, weil sie ein World-of-Warcraft-Ersatz suchen, ihn aber in Aion nicht finden.
> Zeitgleich werden die ganzen euphorischen Aion-kills-WoW-Threads hier nach unten rutschen und durch whine-freds ersetzt. Es stellt sich heraus, dass Aion auch nur mit Wasser kocht. Mit Release des dritten WoW addons gehen noch ein paar spieler zu ihrer alten Liebe. Mit glück (und guten Patches) mausert sich daraufhin Aion zu einem kleinen feinen spiel mit einer kleinen feinen community.
> ...



Ich hoffe sogar dass es so kommt, weil sonst die community mit der wow community den bach runter geht...


----------



## Stancer (16. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sogar dass es so kommt, weil sonst die community mit der wow community den bach runter geht...



Sie suchen keinen WoW Ersatz, sie suchen ein WoW2. Sie wollen etwas neues aber alles muss genau wie in WoW sein.

Man könnte sagen sie suchen ein Synonym für WoW ! Das sie sowas nicht finden und das SIE (die Spieler) etwas an ihrer Einstellung ändern müssen und nicht die Spiele, begreifen aber nur wenige. Also wird munter weiter WoW gespielt und auf den nächsten Hype gewartet in der Hoffnung dort das ersehnte WoW 2 zu finden. Ich tippe mal auf SW: Old Republic.


----------



## Norjena (16. September 2009)

Vor SW:TOR wird Blizzard mit ständigen infos zum neuen MMO rausrücken, und passend dazu entweder Cataclysm, oder schon die nächste Erweiterung ankündigen. Aber TOR wird ja eh anders, da gibts keine "Raidbosse", Story wird ganz wichtig sein etc.


----------



## Enyalios (16. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Vor SW:TOR wird Blizzard mit ständigen infos zum neuen MMO rausrücken, und passend dazu entweder Cataclysm, oder schon die nächste Erweiterung ankündigen. Aber TOR wird ja eh anders, da gibts keine "Raidbosse", Story wird ganz wichtig sein etc.



Hmm, klingt ja fast so als wären die Cataclysm-Infos absichtlich zu diesem Zeitpunkt erschienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann odch garnicht sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War gestern bei meinen ehemaligen Gildies im TS und hatten etwas diskutiert. Im Großen und Ganzen langweilen sie sich derzeit auch sehr, spielen es aus Gewohnheit.

Aber !

Auch diejenigen die jetzt AION beginnen sind zum Teil noch sehr interessiert am neuen WoW-Addon. Natürlich kommt das erst irgendwann 2010 raus, aber ich vermute mal das das so ein Knackpunkt für AION wird. Schon alleine aus dem Grund weil ich hier jetzt mal behaupte das mindestens 60% der AION-Starter zuvor schonmal WoW gespielt haben.

SW:TOR seh ich nichtmal unbedingt so als Konkurrenz. Ist doch irgendwie ein anderes Spiel - mit großer Fangemeinde, keine Frage, aber doch ein etwas anderes Spiel. Allerdings hab ich selbst noch zuwenige Infos zum Spiel als das man das jetzt als fundierte aussage gelten lassen kann. Eben nur meine persönliche einschätzung - subjektiver Natur.

Für Europa denk ich das AION locker Platz 2 einnehmen und halten wird. AION müsste dazu nichtmal großartig sein - zuviele Fehler macht die Konkurrenz.


----------



## Shinar (16. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Sie suchen keinen WoW Ersatz, sie suchen ein WoW2. Sie wollen etwas neues aber alles muss genau wie in WoW sein.
> 
> Man könnte sagen sie suchen ein Synonym für WoW ! Das sie sowas nicht finden und das SIE (die Spieler) etwas an ihrer Einstellung ändern müssen und nicht die Spiele, begreifen aber nur wenige. Also wird munter weiter WoW gespielt und auf den nächsten Hype gewartet in der Hoffnung dort das ersehnte WoW 2 zu finden. Ich tippe mal auf SW: Old Republic.



Besser könnte ich das nicht vormulieren, kannst du das in jedes Forum posten bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Norjena (16. September 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Besser könnte ich das nicht vormulieren, kannst du das in jedes Forum posten bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stand doch so ähnlich schon im Buffed Magazin (von Stancer).


----------



## ZarDocKs (16. September 2009)

Ich denke mal das sich Aion hier auch durchsetzen kann, alleine aus meinem persönlichem Umfeld steige 3 Leute von Wow auf Aion um und 2 leute kommen ganz neu in die Genre Pay to play MMOs, in Asien hat sich Aion mit 4 Millionen Angemeldeten ACC's ja auch sehr gut eingespielt.


----------



## kicks (16. September 2009)

wackalion schrieb:


> Um ein zu große Dominanz einer Seite zu reduzieren, finde ich, dass NC mit Aion eine super Idee hatte. Eine dritte, NPC gesteuerte Fraktion, die eingreifen kann, sollte eine der spielbaren Fraktionen zu sehr auf dem jeweiligen Server dominieren. Und sawas ist auch nachzuvollziehen!



Ja, in der Theorie hört sich das gut an. Auf einem koreanischen Server hat sich eine amerikanische Gilde gesagt: "OK NCSoft, ihr habt eine NPC Fraktion, die das Gleichgewicht regeln soll? Na, dann bringt mal ran. Und bringt reichlich!"

Die Gilde hat daraufhin weltweit Spieler eingeladen um alle Zeitzonen abzudecken, so dass 24/7 Alarm gemacht werden kann. Zusätzlich wurde eine Allianz gebildet, so dass zum Schluss auf asmodischer Seite 1000 Spieler zur Verfügung standen - Zu jeder Tageszeit.

In der Folge haben die Asmodier einfach alles weggebombt auf dem Server bis zum Schluss für die Balaur und Elyos jeweils nur noch 5% des Abyss übrig geblieben sind. 90% waren und sind fest in asmodischer Hand und werden es auch bleiben. Die NPC Fraktion hat in dieser Situation auf ganzer Linie versagt. Neue Elyos Spieler fangen auf diesem Server gar nicht mehr an. Wieso auch? Es gibt nichts was Elyos dort noch machen können.


----------



## OldboyX (16. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ja, in der Theorie hört sich das gut an. Auf einem koreanischen Server hat sich eine amerikanische Gilde gesagt: "OK NCSoft, ihr habt eine NPC Fraktion, die das Gleichgewicht regeln soll? Na, dann bringt mal ran. Und bringt reichlich!"
> 
> Die Gilde hat daraufhin weltweit Spieler eingeladen um alle Zeitzonen abzudecken, so dass 24/7 Alarm gemacht werden kann. Zusätzlich wurde eine Allianz gebildet, so dass zum Schluss auf asmodischer Seite 1000 Spieler zur Verfügung standen - Zu jeder Tageszeit.
> 
> In der Folge haben die Asmodier einfach alles weggebombt auf dem Server bis zum Schluss für die Balaur und Elyos jeweils nur noch 5% des Abyss übrig geblieben sind. 90% waren und sind fest in asmodischer Hand und werden es auch bleiben. Die NPC Fraktion hat in dieser Situation auf ganzer Linie versagt. Neue Elyos Spieler fangen auf diesem Server gar nicht mehr an. Wieso auch? Es gibt nichts was Elyos dort noch machen können.



Nette Geschichte, meine Angst, dass das auf meinem deutschen Server passieren wird geht gegen Null ^^ Achja und eine Quelle wäre auch nett - or it didn't happen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor allem, da man nicht unbegrenzt Asmodier auf einen Server bringen kann...


----------



## Rayon (16. September 2009)

Na, da müssen die Elyos mal entschlossen gegen vorgehen. :b


----------



## SARodiRIEL (16. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ja, in der Theorie hört sich das gut an. Auf einem koreanischen Server hat sich eine amerikanische Gilde gesagt: "OK NCSoft, ihr habt eine NPC Fraktion, die das Gleichgewicht regeln soll? Na, dann bringt mal ran. Und bringt reichlich!"
> 
> Die Gilde hat daraufhin weltweit Spieler eingeladen um alle Zeitzonen abzudecken, so dass 24/7 Alarm gemacht werden kann. Zusätzlich wurde eine Allianz gebildet, so dass zum Schluss auf asmodischer Seite 1000 Spieler zur Verfügung standen - Zu jeder Tageszeit.
> 
> In der Folge haben die Asmodier einfach alles weggebombt auf dem Server bis zum Schluss für die Balaur und Elyos jeweils nur noch 5% des Abyss übrig geblieben sind. 90% waren und sind fest in asmodischer Hand und werden es auch bleiben. Die NPC Fraktion hat in dieser Situation auf ganzer Linie versagt. Neue Elyos Spieler fangen auf diesem Server gar nicht mehr an. Wieso auch? Es gibt nichts was Elyos dort noch machen können.



Und wer hat dir diese "Geschichte" geflüstert?


----------



## kicks (16. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Nette Geschichte, meine Angst, dass das auf meinem deutschen Server passieren wird geht gegen Null ^^ Achja und eine Quelle wäre auch nett - or it didn't happen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mich bei den Zahlen etwas vertan. Auf besagtem Server haben die Eloys 0% im Abyss. Die Balaur 14%, Asmodier 86%. Einige andere Server haben ebenfalls ein Ungleichgewicht, allerdings nicht so krass. Was man allerdings sehen kann ist, dass bei einer starken Fraktion einer Seite, die NPC keine Rolle spielen.
In den koreanischen Foren gibt es dazu schon lange Diskussionen. Leider für mich nicht lesbar.


----------



## Shaft13 (16. September 2009)

ZarDocKs schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das sich Aion hier auch durchsetzen kann, alleine aus meinem persönlichem Umfeld steige 3 Leute von Wow auf Aion um und 2 leute kommen ganz neu in die Genre Pay to play MMOs, in Asien hat sich Aion mit 4 Millionen Angemeldeten ACC's ja auch sehr gut eingespielt.



Asien ist nicht Europa/USA. Zumal in Asien viele kein Abo haben sondern anch Spielzeit zahlen. Sprich, nach dem Schema könnten auch Warhammer ,HDRO, AOC 1-1,5 Mio Angemeldete ACCs haben, da soviele vielleicht jederzeit sich einloggen könnten um mal ne Stunde zu spielen. Nur muss man bei uns da halt direkt einen Monat bezahlen,statt nur die Stunde.

Und deine 3 WOW Wechsler wollen wechseln und werden das auch. Nur das heisst nicht,das sie nach Ablauf des Gratismonats noch dort sein werden, oder gar nach 3 Monaten.

Natürlich können sie auch in 2 jahren noch in AION sein. Kann man alels aktuell nicht sagen.

Aktuell kommen doch bei einem neuen MMO 90% der Spieler von einem anderen MMO und sind keine ganz neuen Spieler. Somit können die jederzeit schnell wieder zu ihren alten MMOs zurückgehen.


----------



## Virthu (16. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ja, in der Theorie hört sich das gut an. Auf einem koreanischen Server hat sich eine amerikanische Gilde gesagt: "OK NCSoft, ihr habt eine NPC Fraktion, die das Gleichgewicht regeln soll? Na, dann bringt mal ran. Und bringt reichlich!"
> 
> Die Gilde hat daraufhin weltweit Spieler eingeladen um alle Zeitzonen abzudecken, so dass 24/7 Alarm gemacht werden kann. Zusätzlich wurde eine Allianz gebildet, so dass zum Schluss auf asmodischer Seite 1000 Spieler zur Verfügung standen - Zu jeder Tageszeit.
> 
> In der Folge haben die Asmodier einfach alles weggebombt auf dem Server bis zum Schluss für die Balaur und Elyos jeweils nur noch 5% des Abyss übrig geblieben sind. 90% waren und sind fest in asmodischer Hand und werden es auch bleiben. Die NPC Fraktion hat in dieser Situation auf ganzer Linie versagt. Neue Elyos Spieler fangen auf diesem Server gar nicht mehr an. Wieso auch? Es gibt nichts was Elyos dort noch machen können.


und das soll die schuld von ncsoft sein? dass ein haufen leute auf einer seite zu JEDER tageszeit on sind und auf anderer nicht? und das auf eigentlich nicht für sie vorgesehenem server? die amerikanischen server werden anscheinend mit festen zeitfenstern für festungs-raids starten, damit eben dies nicht passiert.

im übrigen kann man genau das gleiche auch in warhammer machen. und sogar in wow auf einem pvp server, wenn man genug pvp interessierte auf der einen und möglichst viele pve-rinder auf der anderen seite findet.

man kann natürlich möglichst wenig über solche extremsituationen selbst nachdenken, sie für regelfall halten und erwarten, dass einem der spielehersteller auch bei schlimmsten versagen noch das händchen hält.


----------



## Aldaric87 (16. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist dort der momentane Status, wer DAoC gespielt hat, weiß das sowas öfters mal passieren kann, da hatten wir mehrere Tage ganz Albion unter unserer Kontrolle, und danach hatten die unsere Zone im Griff. Sowas ist vll. ein Indiz, aber noch lange keine Aussagekräftige Quelle, sowas ändert sich schnell. Das ging auch in WAR ganz schnell mit dem Kontrollwechsel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (16. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> und das soll die schuld von ncsoft sein? dass ein haufen leute auf einer seite zu JEDER tageszeit on sind und auf anderer nicht? und das auf eigentlich nicht für sie vorgesehenem server? die amerikanischen server werden anscheinend mit festen zeitfenstern für festungs-raids starten, damit eben dies nicht passiert.
> 
> im übrigen kann man genau das gleiche auch in warhammer machen. und sogar in wow auf einem pvp server, wenn man genug pvp interessierte auf der einen und möglichst viele pve-rinder auf der anderen seite findet.
> 
> man kann natürlich möglichst wenig über solche extremsituationen selbst nachdenken, sie für regelfall halten und erwarten, dass einem der spielehersteller auch bei schlimmsten versagen noch das händchen hält.



Es war keine reine amerikanische Gilde in dem Sinne, es war im Endeffekt eine internationale Gilde.
Aber um auf deinen letzten Satz einzugehen. Das ist relativ kurzsichtig. Es geht nicht darum, dass irgendwer irgendwem das Händchen hält sondern darum, dass diese Server dann einfach tot sind. Da läuft dann nichts mehr. Auf Asmodier Seite kann kein Spieler mehr anfangen und auf Elyos Seite fängt niemand mehr an, weil es einfach nichts mehr bringt. Die Elyos haben einfach auf neuen Servern rerolled. Es geht  nicht darum NCSoft irgendeine Schuld zu geben, sondern am besten eine Lösung zu finden, dass die Server langfristig gut laufen.


----------



## Virthu (16. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Es war keine reine amerikanische Gilde in dem Sinne, es war im Endeffekt eine internationale Gilde.
> Aber um auf deinen letzten Satz einzugehen. Das ist relativ kurzsichtig. Es geht nicht darum, dass irgendwer irgendwem das Händchen hält sondern darum, dass diese Server dann einfach tot sind. Da läuft dann nichts mehr. Auf Asmodier Seite kann kein Spieler mehr anfangen und auf Elyos Seite fängt niemand mehr an, weil es einfach nichts mehr bringt. Die Elyos haben einfach auf neuen Servern rerolled. Es geht  nicht darum NCSoft irgendeine Schuld zu geben, sondern am besten eine Lösung zu finden, dass die Server langfristig gut laufen.



wir können uns hoffentlich darauf einigen, dass 1k spieler rund um die uhr eine ausnahme-erscheinung sind.

worauf mein letzter satz abzielt, ist die einstellung vieler spieler, die einen server in der gleichen art und weise ruinieren kann. wow:"wahh, die sind zu stark, lasst uns aufgeben und losermarke kassieren, geht schneller". warhammer: "waaah, da ist ja eine starke gilde im rvr unterwegs, wir haben keine chance! waah waaah waah mimimi". das gleiche für aion. wenn du auf einer seite nur jammerlappen hast, die wirklich darauf hoffen, dass sie aus einem unerfindlichem grund von balaur beschützt würden(lol, klar doch... wie bescheuert muss man sein?), und auf der anderen seite sehr gut organisierte strukturen, dann kann der hersteller doch kaum etwas dafür, dass der server eben stark kippt. das wirst du auch mit besten mechaniken nicht aushebeln können, da dann niemand unter den spielern von alleine auf die idee käme, etwas gegen solche verhältnisse zu unternehmen und der gesamte pvp part komplett für die katz wäre.

das mit balaur läuft im übrigen, nach allem, was ich in china mitbekommen habe, so: hat z.b. eine seite im lower abyss 2 festungen und die andere 1, kommt die dreadgion vorbeigeflattert und brutzelt eine burg der fraktion mit den 2 burgen ab. so hast du dann ausgeglichenes verhältnis. wenn aber die "überlegene" fraktion so gescheit ist und gleich danach die burg wieder holt oder diese sofort verteidigt, kannst du doch nicht erwarten, dass denen ihr erfolg wieder zunichte gemacht wird, indem sofort wieder die balaur angeflatter kommen und für ausgleich sorgen? da müssen schon die spieler der unterlegenen fraktion sich überlegen, wie sie widerstand leisten wollen. immerhin bleibt ja das numerische gleichgewicht gegeben.

oder entgeht mir etwas anderes hier?


----------



## kicks (17. September 2009)

Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass zwar der Server immer zwei gleich grosse Parteien verwaltet, aber auf der einen Seite dann irgendwann nur noch Dateileichen sind, weil niemand Lust hat weiter auf einem Server zu zocken auf dem es einfach keinen Sinn macht. 

Natürlich ist diese 1000 Spieler Fraktion ein Extrembeispiel, aber wenn ein Server einmal so gegen die Wand gefahren ist, wird es für die Gegenseite extrem schwer sich davon zu erholen. Denn es ist ja nicht so, dass es nur vielleicht mehr Spieler auf der anderen Seite sind. Diese Spieler sind ja zusätzlich noch am besten ausgestattet, weil sie das alleinige Zugriffsrecht auf die besten Items im Spiel haben. Und nach allem was ich bis jetzt gehört habe, sind die Unterschiede in der Itemization schon recht deutlich.

Du hast also einen Server auf dem wahrscheinlich auf der "Verliererseite" viele Leute aufhören werden und neue Spieler werden nicht dazu kommen. Auf Asmodier Seite ist irgendwann dicht und auf Elyosseite wird sich das kein neuer Spieler geben. Und wenn du so eine Situation hast, die zwar extrem ist, aber eben möglich wie in Korea gezeigt, können dann alle Spieler sagen: "OK, wir haben das Spiel gewonnen/verloren. Wir haben Aion durchgespielt". In einem MMORPG eine eigentlich unmögliche Vorstellung aber in dem Fall dann Tatsache.

Sowohl für Asmodians als auch Elyos wäre dieses Szenario einfach eine Katastrophe. Kein Spieler fängt mehr auf so einem Server an. Die Verliererseite wird irgendwann keine Lust mehr haben und die Spieler werden auf einem anderen Server rerollen. Neue Spieler werden einmal kurz lachen und einen anderen Server wählen aber ganz bestimmt nicht dort anfangen. Der Server ist dann tot. Und bevor so etwas passiert, finde ich es besser, dass die Spielmechanik eingreift. 
Wie man das genau machen soll wird nicht einfach sein. Man kann der einen Seite keine Keeps wegnehmen, weil es nichts bringt, man sollte es auch nicht tun, weil es Blödsinn ist. Was ich mir vorstellen könnte wäre, dass die unterlegene Seite im Abyss beispielweise einen Buff bekommt. Mehr HP, mehr Schaden, etc. abhängig vom Kräfteverhältniss der beiden Seiten. Dieser Buff sollte auch nicht frühzeitig einsetzen sondern beispielweise bei einem Prozentwert von 20% für eine Fraktion und bei 30% wieder verschwinden.

Vielleicht ist diese Befürchtung für die EU Server auch unbegründet und es bilden sich auf beiden Seiten jeweils gleichstarken Allianzen. Aber ich habe so eine Situation auf einem Server in AOC mitgemacht und als ich das jetzt hier gelesen habe erstmal nur gedacht .. oh noes


----------



## Lintflas (17. September 2009)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht das lotro nen Flop ist.
> 
> Und über die Zukunft von nem spiel zu reden, was noch nichtmal veröffentlicht ist, ist absoluter Blödsinn...



Was Du empfindest, ist in diesem Zusammenhang relativ uninteressant. LOTRO ist nach der Definition des Erfolges eindeutig ein Erfolg,
ganz gleich was Du, ich oder irgendjemand sonst dazu sagt.
Ob dasselbe für WAR gilt, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich persönlich nichts von einem MMORPG halte, das ausschließlich auf PVP setzt. 

Was Aion angeht, liegst Du richtig. Es ist vollkommener Unsinn, sich jetzt schon über den Erfolg/Misserfolg dieses Spiels zu unterhalten.


Kann mal jemand diesen geistreichen Thread schließen, bitte?


MfG


----------



## kicks (17. September 2009)

Wie wärs wenn du dich einfach aus diesem Thread heraushalten würdest wenn er dich nicht interessiert? D'oh!
Mich interessiert es genau NULL ob du dich genötigt fühlst dein Kindergame hier zu verteidigen (btw falsch quoten = win win), also schieb ab


----------



## Lintflas (17. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn du dich einfach aus diesem Thread heraushalten würdest wenn er dich nicht interessiert? D'oh!
> Mich interessiert es genau NULL ob du dich genötigt fühlst dein Kindergame hier zu verteidigen (btw falsch quoten = win win), also schieb ab




Ich habe hier kein "Game"(Kindergame? Sonst alles klar bei Dir?) verteidigt, sondern nur etwas klargestellt. Also komm mal wieder runter, Du Held.
Es interessiert mich vornehmlich, dass dieses Forum nicht mit sinnlosen Threads überschwemmt wird.

Aber gut, dann wünsche ich Euch noch viel Erfolg dabei, das Zukunftspotential von Aion per Blick in die Glaskugel auszuloten.
Ihr könnt es ja auch mal mit Kartenlegen oder einem Wahrsager versuchen. *schmunzel*


----------



## kicks (17. September 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Ich habe hier kein Game verteidigt, also komm mal wieder runter, Du Held.
> Es interessiert mich vornehmlich, dass dieses Forum nicht mit sinnlosen Threads überschwemmt wird.
> 
> Aber gut, dann wünsche ich Euch noch viel Erfolg dabei, das Zukunftspotential per Blick in die Glaskugel auszuloten.
> Ihr könnt es ja auch mal mit Kartenlegen oder einem Wahrsager versuchen. *schmunzel*



Hast du dir mal die letzte Seite durchgelesen? Nein? Was willst du dann hier? Troll woanders.

Und ja, du hast ein Kindergame verteidigt. LotRO ist in meinen Augen genau das. Und klargestellt hast du gar nichts, weil der Poster, den du gequotet hast, die gleiche Meinung vertitt wie du.


----------



## Yiraja (17. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal die letzte Seite durchgelesen? Nein? Was willst du dann hier? Troll woanders



naja was willst du hier ? ahnung hast du anscheinend auch keine... das zukunftspotenzial von aion platt zu treten
macht mal zu diesem zeitpunkt absolut kein sinn. Wartet doch mal bis das game veröffentlicht wurde un mal so 2-3 
monate überstanden hat.


----------



## kicks (17. September 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> naja was willst du hier ? ahnung hast du anscheinend auch keine...



fertig mit Kindergarten?


----------



## Lintflas (17. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal die letzte Seite durchgelesen? Nein? Was willst du dann hier? Troll woanders.
> 
> Und ja, du hast ein Kindergame verteidigt. LotRO ist in meinen Augen genau das. Und klargestellt hast du gar nichts, weil der Poster den du gequotet hast die gleiche Meinung vertitt wie du.



Es ist schon interessant, was Du so alles in meinen Beitrag hineininterpretierst. Ich spiele Lotro überhaupt nicht (bin also kein "Fanboy") und freue mich schon auf
Aion. Wenn Du lesen und nachdenken würdest, wäre Dir aufgefallen daß ich lediglich den unbestreitbaren Erfolg von LOTRO in Schutz genommen habe. Desweiteren gibt es
in meinem Quote keinerlei Widerspruch. Lerne mal lesen und denken bevor Du hier jemanden angreifst.

Und ja, ich habe die letzten Beiträge gelesen, und ich halte es immer noch für verschwendete Energie, da es logischerweise noch keinen
Sinn macht, den Erfolg von Aion in Europa jetzt schon beurteilen zu wollen.


MfG


----------



## kicks (17. September 2009)

Mal als Randinfo für dich.. das Spiel ist in Korea schon seit mehreren Monaten released und es ist darüber diskutiert worden ob ein ähnlicher Fall, wie er dort passiert ist, nämlich, dass Spieler einen Server mutwillig abgeschossen haben, sich wiederholen kann. Das ist eine Sache, die vollkommen unabhängig davon ist, ob das Spiel hier schon released ist oder nicht.

Und wenn du das nächste mal den Erfolg eines Spiels in Schutz nehmen willst, dann quote jemanden, der den in Frage stellt ansonsten ist so ein Quote einfach unsinnig.

PRO TIP: nachdenken


----------



## Lintflas (17. September 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> naja was willst du hier ? ahnung hast du anscheinend auch keine... das zukunftspotenzial von aion platt zu treten
> macht mal zu diesem zeitpunkt absolut kein sinn. Wartet doch mal bis das game veröffentlicht wurde un mal so 2-3
> monate überstanden hat.



Ganz meiner Meinung. Und da spielt es auch eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, dass Aion in Asien schon fast ein Jahr auf dem Markt ist,
da die Interessensschwerpunkte zwischen den Asiaten und den Europäern/Amerikanern in MMORPGs bekannterweise sehr unterschiedlich sind.
Die Asiaten spielen Aion anders als die Europäer.


@Kicks: Du hast meinen Quote immer noch nicht verstanden, oder? *lacht*


MfG


----------



## kicks (17. September 2009)

Die Wahrheit ist wohl eher, dass du den Quote nicht verstanden hast


----------



## Magmion (17. September 2009)

Asiaten haben ja so verschiedene Ansichten von mmorpgs , deswegen spielt auch kein Asiate WoW .
Hört doch mal bitte auf mit den WoW vergleichen des interessiert keinen mehr .


----------



## Ajandurah (17. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit ist wohl eher, dass du den Quote nicht verstanden hast



1. Ich habe immer Recht!
2. Habe ich mal nicht Recht, dann... Naja ihr wisst schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tsja liebe Kinder, hier lernt man wieder "Argumentieren auf hohem Niveau"...


Auf was wollt ihr hinaus? Da das Spielverhalten der westlichen Spieler sich im wesentlichen von dem der östlichen Spieler unterscheidet, lässt sich nicht wirklich eine Prognose über die Zukunft von Aion  stellen.

Im Übrigen, selbst wenn hier in Europa und Amerika nur 5 Spieler spielen würden, der wirtschaftliche Erfolg ist bereits gegeben und somit eine Weiterentwicklung von Aion gesichert (NCSoft Gewinnsteigerung zum Vorjahresquatal über 420%)


Übrigens noch a bisserl Kluggeschissen: Im Schnitt liegt der Break-Even-Point bei einem MMORPG bei 50.000 laufenden Abonements. Ich denke die haben wir sogar in Europa langfristig...


----------



## kicks (17. September 2009)

Ach und wo unterscheidet sich jetzt das Spielverhalten der westlichen Spieler von dem der asiatischen?


----------



## Ajandurah (17. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ach und wo unterscheidet sich jetzt das Spielverhalten der westlichen Spieler von dem der asiatischen?



Zum einen haben wir kein 3 Std-Limit. Viele legen in Sachen PvE wert auf ausgiebige Raids im Westen, ist beim Ottonormal-User im Osten weniger der Fall. Desweiteren legen wir weniger Wert auf grinden und wollen dafür Quests und Abwechslung. Die Asianten können sich dafür mit grinden und farmen begeistern (siehe die ganzen Asia-Grinder, die bei denen Hochkonjuktur haben). Auch legt man im asiatischen Raum sehr viel Wert auf die Individualisierung und Gestaltung eines Chars, was unser westliches Aushängeschild (richtig, das 3-Buchstaben-Game) mal überhaupt nicht bietet! Da zählen nur die Werte des Equips und dass die Schrift lila/orange ist. Das man aber aussieht wie ein depressiver Clown, dem eine Horde Kinder mit Fingerfarben verprügelt hat, nimmt man billigend in Kauf.

Kulturelle Differenzen spiegeln sich sehr wohl im Spielverhalten wieder. Das ist weder positiv noch negativ, aber unterm Strich ist das Spielverhalten völlig anders! Wenn du anderer Meinung bist, dann geh mal zu den ganzen Vorständen der Spielekonzerne und sag denen, dass deren Marketing-Abteilungen im Bezug auf Anpassung anderer Märkte völlig für den Popo sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wackalion (17. September 2009)

@kicks

Wir sind uns sicher einig, dass das leveln und perfektionieren eines Chars in Aion ne ganze Weile dauert. Ich denke deshalb, dass es nicht so einfach ist zusagen "Ich wechsel mal schnell den Server" , nur weil eine Fraktion auf dem Server die oberhand hat. Es wäre einfach zu viel Aufwand.

Solche Serversituationen sind die Ausnahme. Ich kenne aus DAOC ähnliche Situationen. Es ist aber unmöglich diese über eine längere Zeit aufrecht zu erhalten.

Ausserdem ist es NC bestimmt möglich so eine Abdriftung zu einer Fraktion hin einzuschränken. Eine Anpassung der NPC Fraktion (nachrückende Truppen usw.) ist möglich und auch auch plausibel rüber zu bringen.

Auch eine Anpassung wann die NPC Fraktion eingreift wäre ja möglich. Ich denke das da NC-SOft einige Möglichkeiten haben einen Server im Gleichgewicht zu halten.

Ich bin auf jedenfall sehr gespannt darauf.

Gruß


----------



## Mugiwara No Lift (17. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ach und wo unterscheidet sich jetzt das Spielverhalten der westlichen Spieler von dem der asiatischen?



Asianten grinden lieber statt epische Questreihen durchzuspielen (weswegen für Europa über 2500 neue Quests "eingebaut" wurden)

Asiaten sind "schroffere" Töne in einem MMO gewöhnt, ihnen reicht ein Accept für eine Quest, während ein Europäer / Ami gern etwas mehr erwartet 

Asiaten achten weniger auf Interaktion zwischen NPCs oder NPCs/Spielerverhalten, weil diese für die Spieler nur ein Mittel zum Zweck sind

Asiaten ist es weniger wichtig Nebenquests zu bestreiten, während die Europäer doch auch sowas mögen, um eben in die Welt "einzutauchen"

Asiaten sind eher die Durchspieler, während in europäischen Gefilden eher der Genuss und die Beständigkeit im Vordergrund stehen.

Willst du noch mehr Unterschiede? Natürlich sind dies nur statistische Überhänge und es kann im Einzelfall so sein, dass einer oder alle Punkte nicht auf einen selbst zutreffen. Im großen und ganzen ist das Spielverhalten aber so verteilt.


----------



## Stancer (17. September 2009)

So ? Woher beziehst du deine Infos ? Weil du mal gehört hast das Asiaten grundsätzlich Grinder sind und alle Spiele die aus Asien kommen ja reine Grinder sind ? Ich sage du hast einige Vorurteile.
Das die am Tag nur 3 Stunden spielen machen die auch nicht freiwillig, sondern ist durch die Regierung beschlossen worden und es ist auch nicht in allen asiatischen Ländern so. Es gibt in Asien mehr Länder als China und Korea musst du wissen.

Und die deutschen legen wenig Wert auf grinden ? Soll ich lachen ? 20 mal in die gleiche Instanz rennen um 1 Item zu kriegen ? 1 Monat lang Daily Quests machen damit man sich endlich das neue Epic Mount kaufen kann ? Stundenlang Monster kloppen um eine seltene Zutat zu kriegen ? Ja schau dir das meist gespielte P2P MMORPG an, es ist ein Grinder pur. So ziemlich jedes MMORPG hat aber Grindelemente. Denn genau dies ist es wie ein MMORPG funktioniert, denn nur so kann ein Spieler lange gebunden werden.

Ein RPG oder Shooter spielst du nach 50-60 Stunden durch. Ein MMORPG niemals.

Zu behaupten wir seien keine Grinder ist einfach gelogen. Mach dir nichts vor.

Das wir mehr Wert auf Quests legen ist doch genauso ein Witz. Wer von den Spielern liest sich denn die Texte durch ? Der Anteil ist sehr gering. Es liegt eher daran, das die Spieler direkt sehen welche Belohnung auf sie wartet. Beim reinen Monsterkloppen weiss man das nicht ob man am Ende mit Epic Nr. 0815 dasteht !

Man könnte es leicht testen : Man müsste einfach ne Quest einbauen die nichts bringt ausser das man ne schöne Story hört. Keine XP und keine Items und auch kein Gold aber man muss einiges dafür machen.
Was glaubste wie viele würden diese Quest wohl machen ? Ich denke eher wenige.


----------



## OldboyX (17. September 2009)

Mugiwara schrieb:


> Asianten grinden lieber statt epische Questreihen durchzuspielen (weswegen für Europa über 2500 neue Quests "eingebaut" wurden)
> 
> *Das glaubst du selbst nicht. Aion ist einfach nach L1 und L2 ein MMO dass ich eher am Modell von WoW orientiert. Auch in Asien und es wurden bestimmt keine 2500 Quests "nur für Europa" eingebaut. Die Quests sind im Laufe der Versionen (1.0-1.5) dazugekommen und nun kann man sie gut als "westernization" verkaufen. Vor allem weil viele Leute immer noch meinen Aion sei ein Grinder.*
> 
> ...


----------



## kicks (17. September 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Zum einen haben wir kein 3 Std-Limit. Viele legen in Sachen PvE wert auf ausgiebige Raids im Westen, ist beim Ottonormal-User im Osten weniger der Fall. Desweiteren legen wir weniger Wert auf grinden und wollen dafür Quests und Abwechslung. Die Asianten können sich dafür mit grinden und farmen begeistern (siehe die ganzen Asia-Grinder, die bei denen Hochkonjuktur haben). Auch legt man im asiatischen Raum sehr viel Wert auf die Individualisierung und Gestaltung eines Chars, was unser westliches Aushängeschild (richtig, das 3-Buchstaben-Game) mal überhaupt nicht bietet! Da zählen nur die Werte des Equips und dass die Schrift lila/orange ist. Das man aber aussieht wie ein depressiver Clown, dem eine Horde Kinder mit Fingerfarben verprügelt hat, nimmt man billigend in Kauf.




Dass man bei uns keinen Wert auf die Individualisierung seines Chars legt, wäre mir neu. In jedem MMORPG wird jedesmal gefordert seine Rüstung enfärben zu können. Der hässliche Einerlei Braun Look bei AoC zu Release war mit einer der häufigsten Kritikpunkte überhaupt, dagegen wurde die Charaktergestaltung zu Anfang immer wieder besonders gelobt. EQ2 hat extra ein System mit dem man Items ausrüstet, die ausschliesslich dem Aussehen dienen. SWG ist wohl das MMORPG, das die Individualisierung am weitesten getrieben hat. Und der NGE Patch, der SWG in Richtung WoW trimmen sollte, war der Grund weshalb ein Grossteil der Spieler aufgehört hat..usw. 

Was das Grinden und Farmen angeht.. das vielgeliebte Instanzen"farmen" egal ob mit einem Raid oder in Gruppe ist nichts anderes als eben das.. grinden/farmen, wie der Name Instanzenfarmen ja schon sagt. Es ist Grinden in Reinform. Nur weil man dabei keine XP mehr bekommt ist es nichts anderes. Und die westliche WoW Fraktion hat es geliebt bzw liebt es immer noch.

Der Weg um das Maximallevel zu erreichen ist in asiatischen Spielen (mittlerweile) vielleicht grindlastiger als in westlichen (In EQ und EQ2 nach Release war er das nicht). Aber das nimmt nur einen Bruchteil der Gesamtspielzeit ein. Langzeitmotivation erfolgt durch funktionierenden und vorhandenen Endcontent und der ist der Grund weshalb die allermeisten Aion überhaupt anspielen wollen. Und da ist es egal ob das ein Chinese, Inder, Amerikaner, Franzose oder Deutsche spielt - die spielen dann alle das selbe und genau das wollen sie auch. Den Endcontent kann man deswegen sehr wohl diskutieren, weil da der Unterschied ob Asia Game oder nicht vollkommen wurst ist. Und man kann ihn auch schon jetzt diskutieren, weil er auf den koreanischen Servern schon fast ein Jahr läuft. 

Ich glaube ich muss mal zu den ganzen Vorständen und Chefetagen der MMORPG Hersteller gehen und meinen "westlichen" Endcontent einfordern. Der scheint bei Aion ja schon wieder vergessen worden zu sein


----------



## Volcrom (17. September 2009)

Ich pers. bin schon seit 1998 mit Ultima Online begeisterter MMO Spieler. Was mir in solchen Threads immer negativ aufstösst sind die immerwährenden Vergleiche mit anderen Spielen. Es sind seit meinen ersten Schritten in Ultima Online mittlerweile bald 12 Jahre vergangen und Ich glaube es gibt kaum etwas was es noch nicht in leicht abgewandelter Form in einem anderen Konkurrenz-Produkt schon einmal gegeben hätte.

Jedes Spiel hatte seine Vor und Nachteile aber wer will denn schon permanenten Einheitsbrei ? Wollt Ihr jeden Tag nur Spaghetti essen bis Ihr das Zeitliche segnet ?

Was viele vergessen oder evtl erst garnicht wissen : Ab 50.000 zahlenden Abbonenten gilt ein MMO bereits als erfolgreich ! 50.000 x 13€ = 650.000€ monatlich ! Solch eine Summe reicht um Server + Personal zu finanzieren um ein Spiel zu betreiben. Es gibt darüber mittlerweile aussagekräftige Studien da dieses Genre solche Ausmaße angenommen hat dass es schwer wird es ausser acht zu lassen.

Freut Euch einfach auf Aion, dem Einen macht es nach einer Woche keinen Spass mehr, dem Anderen begegnet man evtl 2012 noch immer regelmässig... die Leute mit denen Ich UO,Everquest,DAoC,EQII,Horizons,Tabula Rasa, Auto Assault, Vanguard, WoW, Warhammer, Age of Conan,Planetside,RFOnline,Archlord oder Lotro gezockt hab sind auch nicht mehr alle dabei... aber wen kümmert das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psymaty (17. September 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Aion wird genauso einen grossen Spielerverlust haben wie WAR (prozentual), davon bin ich mir absolut sicher. Die meisten zieht es innerhalb eines Monates zurück zu WoW.



Aion wird bestimmt erfolgreich sein.

Von 300 000 vorbesteller sind bestimmt nicht 250 000 WOW spieler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (17. September 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Was Du empfindest, ist in diesem Zusammenhang relativ uninteressant. LOTRO ist nach der Definition des Erfolges eindeutig ein Erfolg,
> ganz gleich was Du, ich oder irgendjemand sonst dazu sagt.
> Ob dasselbe für WAR gilt, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich persönlich nichts von einem MMORPG halte, das ausschließlich auf PVP setzt.
> 
> ...



Ohoh, da hat wohl einer falsche Vorstellungen von Aion !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du von WAR nichts hälst, nur weil es auf PVP setzt, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle AION gleich abbestellen, denn auch dort wirst du größtenteils nur PvP vorfinden. !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (17. September 2009)

darf ich fragen was die Diskusion Grinder oder nicht mit der Zukunft von Aion zu tun hat?
Überhaupt finde ich die Frage ob Aion Zukunftspotential hat zu früh.
Klar man kann es anhand der Geschichte erahnen. Aber bevor ein Spiel auf dem Markt ist sollte man doch nicht schon jetzt an das erste Addon oder was weiss ich denken...


----------



## kicks (17. September 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ohoh, da hat wohl einer falsche Vorstellungen von Aion !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Achwas, er bekommt bestimmt seinen westlichen Content. PvP ist nur in der asiatischen Version vorhanden


----------



## Norjena (17. September 2009)

Es gibt genug PvE, und es kommt ständig neuer PvE Content dazu, NC Soft ist durchaus fähig sowas zu erstellen.


----------



## Deleo (17. September 2009)

Ich kann nur über die leute lachen die sagen,ICH WECHSEL...Scheiss WOW usw...Genau die leute farmen noch in 5 Jahren neue Haustiere in WOW ....


----------



## Tamîkus (17. September 2009)

Deleo schrieb:


> Ich kann nur über die leute lachen die sagen,ICH WECHSEL...Scheiss WOW usw...Genau die leute farmen noch in 5 Jahren neue Haustiere in WOW ....



dan fang an zu lachen ich steig um und scheisse auf wow und um net wieder anzufangen hab ich mein acc verkauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (17. September 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> dan fang an zu lachen ich steig um und scheisse auf wow und um net wieder anzufangen hab ich mein acc verkauft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich steige auf um, aber werde WoW evtl. wieder anfangen mit Cataklysm, WoW istn gutes spiel, nur ich hoffe Aion wird besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WoW ist halt auch i-wann mal Ausgelutscht


----------



## Tamîkus (17. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich steige auf um, aber werde WoW evtl. wieder anfangen mit Cataklysm, WoW istn gutes spiel, nur ich hoffe Aion wird besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich ahb aus veschiedenen gründen aufgehört zum einen weil ich mit wotlk net so viel spass hatte wie classic und bc die raids waren zu einfach bis auf wenige bosse wie algalon und mich hats auch genervt das alles verinfacht wurde lvl eq  reitiere ab 20 und 40  höere exp für mobs killn ich vermisse manchma die massen pvp schlachten bei südstade und tharens mühle oder die alten 40 man raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psymaty (17. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> So ? Woher beziehst du deine Infos ? Weil du mal gehört hast das Asiaten grundsätzlich Grinder sind und alle Spiele die aus Asien kommen ja reine Grinder sind ? Ich sage du hast einige Vorurteile.
> Das die am Tag nur 3 Stunden spielen machen die auch nicht freiwillig, sondern ist durch die Regierung beschlossen worden und es ist auch nicht in allen asiatischen Ländern so. Es gibt in Asien mehr Länder als China und Korea musst du wissen.
> 
> Und die deutschen legen wenig Wert auf grinden ? Soll ich lachen ? 20 mal in die gleiche Instanz rennen um 1 Item zu kriegen ? 1 Monat lang Daily Quests machen damit man sich endlich das neue Epic Mount kaufen kann ? Stundenlang Monster kloppen um eine seltene Zutat zu kriegen ? Ja schau dir das meist gespielte P2P MMORPG an, es ist ein Grinder pur. So ziemlich jedes MMORPG hat aber Grindelemente. Denn genau dies ist es wie ein MMORPG funktioniert, denn nur so kann ein Spieler lange gebunden werden.
> ...



/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (17. September 2009)

Ich denke es ist nicht so sinnig noch vor Release des Spiels über die "zukunft" zu reden.
Dennoch denke ich ,dass Aion aufjedenfall immer weiter entwickelt wird und die Server in den nächsten Jahren nicht offline gehn werden. Schon allein wegen den 4 Mio. Asiatischen Spielern die bereits spielen und natürlich auch zahlen.
Das WoW von Tag zu Tag unbeliebter wird kommt dem Erfolg von Aion sicherlich auch zugute...dennoch denke ich nicht dass es in absehaberer Zeit der "WoW" killer schlechthin wird. Es ist einfach ein komplett anderes Spiel und richtet sich aufgrund des benötigten Skill eher an Leute die mehr Zeit investieren bzw. die die herrausforderung suchen.
WoW ist halt mitlerweile sowas von Mainstream und einfach geworden dass wirklich jeder stetig erfolgs erlebnisse haben kann. In Aion hingegen muss man für seinen Erfolg auch was tun.


----------



## Norjena (17. September 2009)

Ajandurah schrieb:


> Zum einen haben wir kein 3 Std-Limit



Das Drei Stunden Limit gilt nur in China, und nur bei unter 18 jährigen. Mit der der Sozialversicherungsnummer lässt sich diese Sperre aufheben.


----------



## Virthu (17. September 2009)

skill-argument sollte man in verbindung mit aion wirklich nicht bringen. man braucht nicht unbedingt mehr als in wow aber auch nicht unbedingt weniger. spätestens wenn die assasinen die stoffies in 4 sekunden aus den latschen hauen, weil letztere nicht auf hp setzen und voll auf pve gehen, gibts die ersten vergleiche zu wow und angeblichen "no-skillern" dort. und bei festungserstürmung werden die egos über zergs wie in warhammer jammern. und jemand über mangel an epics und "kein-RL-versager", die eben diese sich beschafft haben. und sonst wird es auch genug beschwerden über die eigenen klasse und faceroller bei allen anderen geben. alles bleibt so, wie es in jedem anderen spiel schon geschehen ist.


----------



## Santhoran (17. September 2009)

Aion hat Vorteile, speziell im Bezug auf Warhammer (von dem einige enttäuschte Spieler kommen werden). Aion hat ein besseres PvE/PvP Verhältnis, speziell was Instanzen und lvln angeht. Warhammer hatte zb. den Fehler gemacht sich als reines PvP Spiel zu preisen, hat dann aber in diesem Part versagt mit Lags, Balance Problemen, Designfehlern bei Burgenschlachten und den PvP Belohnungen(was zu absurden leeren Burgen abfarmen etc führt).

Da eine Mischung herzustellen aus PvE und PvP ist immer sinnvoller, da es einfach eine breitere Masse anspricht und damit potenziell mehr Spieler finden kann die auch bei dem Spiel bleiben.
Eine Designstruktur die Aion z.b. bietet ist das man PvP Belohnungen auch durch PvE bekommen kann, sogar sicherer weil eben PvE berechenbarer ist. 
Für reine Hardcore PvP Fans ist z.b. genau dieser Punkt auch ein Kritik Punkt, für viele andere aber ein Punkt ihre PvP Sachen in "Ruhe" zu bekommen, wo sie dann keine leeren Burgen angreifen müssen (was in Aion eh nicht soviel PvP Punkte bringt wie das PvE - wenn die Burg leer ist wohlgemerkt!).

Aion wird natürlich genau wie all die anderen MMOs seine Balance/Klassenprobleme bekommen, einfach weil irgend eine Skillung immer um 10% "besser" ist und dann alle Spieler dies nachmachen, aber ingesamt zielt Aion ganz klar auf eine größere Masse ab als Warhammer, AoC oder Hdro es bisher gemacht haben, deshalb ist Aion auch ein Titel der sich etwas über diesen Marken etablieren wird.


----------



## Atlantus (17. September 2009)

Aion wird immer hoch gelobt und ich hoffe das es das hällt was es verspricht, den wenn das so ist hat Aion das Potential ein ganz großes Spiel zu werden.


----------



## Synti (18. September 2009)

Ich kenne auch Hdro, Aoc, War und von anfang an WoW. Nach meiner Ansicht kann man schon eine Prognose wagen.
Aion gibts nun schon eine weile und ich hab auch ein Account auf nen China-Server.

Wer mal die Interviews nachliest die so vor einem Jahr rauskamen, kann schön nachlesen welche Zielgruppe Aion eigentlich ansprechen will.
Ganz offen wird bekundet das man die WoW-Gamer schnappen will. Nach meiner Ansicht sieht es für Aion verdammt gut aus.
Ein wesentlicher Punkt für ein erfolgreiches Spiel ist nämlich wieviel Kohle eine Firma hat und wieviel Erfahrung.
Da ist NCSoft mal ganz weit oben... da steckt Kohle ohne ende dahinter und mit Lineage GW etc. viel Erfahrung.

Genau betrachtet ist Aion das moderne WoW mit Erkenntnisse von Probs die WoW hat, die man umschifft hat.
Coole Grafik, die wohl damals für WoW nicht möglich war. Ein PVP-System was sinn macht. Man erinnere sich bitte das WoW bei release nicht mal im Ansatz
ein wirkliches PvP system eingebaut hatte und das ganze grundlegende Kampfsystem auf PvE ausgerichtet war. 

Aion hat die guten Sachen übernommen und einfach coole Innovationen eingebaut. Sie konnten ja auch schön von den Auswirkungen der WoW-Problematiken lernen.
Beispiel sind das übertragen der stats auf Waffen oder auf Klamotten die einem gefallen... Ich glaube das es WoW damals technisch nicht so einfach möglich war das auch so anzubieten bzw. die problematik der "Klone" nicht bewußt war. das waren jetzt mal nur einfach beispiele...

Aion ist extrem erfolgreich in asien und sie werden es auch hier werden. wow lebte und lebt von zwei grundlagen..
a) keine alternative
b) eine große community

die alternative ist jetzt da: Aion 
und nach meiner ansicht ist aion keine alternative zu wow es ist ein "premium-wow"
die community wird sich entsprechend aufbauen... der gag ist nämlich: wenns was besseres gibt werden auch die leute wechseln...


----------



## Lari (18. September 2009)

@ Synti: In meinen Augen Blödsinn.
WoW hat seinen Fokus auf PvE und bietet PvP nebenbei.
AION hat seinen Fokus auf PvP und bietet auch in geringerem Maße PvE.

Nun erklär mir mal, wie ein PvP-Spiel PvE-Spieler fangen will?
Den gelangweilten Leuten bietet AION natürlich eine Alternative, aber Leuten wie mir, denen es noch Spaß macht nicht.


----------



## Snowhawk (18. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Den gelangweilten Leuten bietet AION natürlich eine Alternative, aber Leuten wie mir, denen es noch Spaß macht nicht.



öhm... ääääh... ja. Was immer dieser Satz auch genau bedeutet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also Aion ist für dich keine Alternative weil es noch Spass macht? hmmm

ok Spass beiseite... Wenn WOW spielen willst, spiel WOW... wenn Aion spielen willst, spiel Aion.
Man muss nicht Aion spielen, und dann krampfhaft versuchen WOW darin zu entdecken. Oder WOW spielen und krampfhaft versuchen Aion darin zu entdecken. Macht beides irgendwie keinen Sinn... kann man ja direkt zum Orginal greiffe oder?


----------



## Lari (18. September 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> öhm... ääääh... ja. Was immer mit dem Satz versuchst auszusagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer WoW im PvE-Bereich spielt, aber es nur noch aus Gewohnheit macht, bzw. bisher keine ALternativen hatte, den könnte AION erstmal glücklich machen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollte ich damit sagen.



> Also Aion ist für dich keine Alternative weil es noch Spass macht? hmmm


Richtig, wieso sollte ich vom WoW-PvE, das mir Spaß macht, in ein neues Spiel wechseln, das den Fokus auf PvP legt? Weil alle davon schwärmen? Um mit dem Hype zu gehen? Ich glaube das ist die falsche Grundlage für einen Spielwechsel...


----------



## Snowhawk (18. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wer WoW im PvE-Bereich spielt, aber es nur noch aus Gewohnheit macht, bzw. bisher keine ALternativen hatte, den könnte AION erstmal glücklich machen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollte ich damit sagen.
> 
> 
> Richtig, wieso sollte ich vom WoW-PvE, das mir Spaß macht, in ein neues Spiel wechseln, das den Fokus auf PvP legt? Weil alle davon schwärmen? Um mit dem Hype zu gehen? Ich glaube das ist die falsche Grundlage für einen Spielwechsel...



seh ich genauso Lari... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wegen nem Hype muss man nicht wechseln.

Ich fang Aion an, weil ich neue Welten entdecken will und in Warhammer net ganz so glücklich wurde.


----------



## Mikehoof (18. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wer WoW im PvE-Bereich spielt, aber es nur noch aus Gewohnheit macht, bzw. bisher keine ALternativen hatte, den könnte AION erstmal glücklich machen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollte ich damit sagen.
> 
> 
> Richtig, wieso sollte ich vom WoW-PvE, das mir Spaß macht, in ein neues Spiel wechseln, das den Fokus auf PvP legt? Weil alle davon schwärmen? Um mit dem Hype zu gehen? Ich glaube das ist die falsche Grundlage für einen Spielwechsel...




Recht hast du :-) Allgemein wechseln doch wenige Spieler zu einem anderen MMO wenn sie bei ihrem alten Spaß haben.

Von den 7 Leuten mit denen ich starten werde kommen 3 von Warhammer und 4 von WoW und alle sind entweder gelangweilt oder einfach unzufrieden. Nur einer ist noch relativ aktiv bei WoW und bei ihm tippe ich das er nur halbherzig mit Aion anfangen wird und wieder zurückgeht.

Meine Erfahrung ist einfach man muß mit seinem aktuellen MMO wirklich durch sein um sich auf ein neues einzulassen.


----------



## Khorinis2142 (18. September 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Von den 6 Leuten mit denen ich starten werde kommen 3 von Warhammer und 4 von WoW [...]



...und einer konnte nicht rechnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry, aber der musste sein.


----------



## serius1607 (18. September 2009)

Solangsam reichen diese blöden wow aion vergleiche echt man man!


----------



## wernerwalla (18. September 2009)

Was  soll denn das  blöde spekulieren,,,,  ist ja  absolut,,,(/&%$$§§") Spiel startet am Sonntag,,,  dann spielt!!!!!
und wenns  gefällt....  spielt weiter,,,


----------



## Lari (18. September 2009)

serius1607 schrieb:


> Solangsam reichen diese blöden wow aion vergleiche echt man man!


Man kann sich auch anstellen... Das war bisher komplett wertungsfrei und grob gesehen nicht mal ein Vergleich.


----------



## wackalion (18. September 2009)

@ Synti: In meinen Augen Blödsinn.
WoW hat seinen Fokus auf PvE und bietet PvP nebenbei.

Nja...das stimmt ja wohl nicht mehr so ganz.. Das war vielleicht am Anfang der Battlegrounds so, aber seid es die Arenen gibt, wo sogar Turniere stattfinden, ist Dein Satz nicht mehr ganz richtig.

Ich spielte WOW seit der Beta und am Anfang war es ein PVE Game reinster Güte. Ich war MC und BWL. Das war noch sehr guter PVE Content. Das immer kleiner werden der Raidgruppen und Marken farmen, sodass jeder irgendwann das TopGear bekommt ist in meinen Augen der größte Fehler den Blizzard gemacht hat!

Nur meine Meinung!!

gruß


----------



## OldboyX (18. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> @ Synti: In meinen Augen Blödsinn.
> WoW hat seinen Fokus auf PvE und bietet PvP nebenbei.
> AION hat seinen Fokus auf PvP und bietet auch in geringerem Maße PvE.
> 
> ...



Ich denke, dass viele Leute schon lange auf eine Alternative zu WoW warten. Das hat man bei AoC und WAR deutlich gesehen, auch wenn die Spiele genausowenig denselben Fokus wie WoW haben. Besonders WAR hat nochmal deutlich weniger PVE als Aion und doch sind fast 1 Mio Leute hingerannt (viele auch von WoW) und haben auf eine gute Alternative gehofft.

Es ist Blödsinn, dass alle wechseln werden. Genauso ist es Blödsinn, dass Aion demnächst WoW überholen wird. Doch denke ich schon, dass Aion das erste MMO sein wird, das ernsthafte Chancen hat nach dem Release zu wachsen anstatt abzustürzen, da man nicht wie bei WAR oder AoC mit dermaßen großen technischen Unzulänglichkeiten zu kämpfen hat (besonders jetzt, wo Gameguard gestrichen wurde für den Launch).

Außerdem hat NCSoft schon lange gemerkt, dass man noch mehr Leute gewinnen kann, wenn man auch verstärkt PVE hinzugibt (siehe Patch 1.5) und dieser Trend wird mit Sicherheit fortgesetzt.


----------



## Lari (18. September 2009)

Würde ich trotzdem so stehen lassen. Ich streite ja nicht ab, dass es PvP gibt. Aber die Turniere zum Beispiel. Da muss man für die Teilnahme noch eine Startgebühr zahlen. Lass 1% der Spieler dort spielen.
Und der Rest ist ja eher Small-Scale PvP. Natürlich wird es wechselnde Spieler geben, streite ich auch nicht ab. Aber die Aussage, dass AION explizit WoW-Spieler anlocken will halte ich für Unsinn. Dafür hätte es einen ganz klaren PvE Fokus haben müssen.

@ OldboyX: Ja, ich denke auch, dass AION nicht so abstürzen wird wie WAR oder AoC. Hier und da gab es in der OB noch Fehler, die ich mir nicht erklären konnte (1. Questhub Stuck in einer Fackel, Relog löste Gott sei Dank das Problem), aber ansonsten lief es ganz rund. Und das Endgame Konzept scheint aufzugehen, was für WAR ja auch unter anderem ein Todesstoß war.


----------



## Mikehoof (18. September 2009)

Khorinis2142 schrieb:


> ...und einer konnte nicht rechnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (18. September 2009)

wernerwalla schrieb:


> Was soll denn das blöde spekulieren,,,, ist ja absolut,,,(/&%$$§§") Spiel startet am Sonntag,,, dann spielt!!!!!
> und wenns gefällt.... spielt weiter,,,




Wiederholte Interpunktion ist ein erstes Anzeichen von aufkommendem Wahn.


----------



## Synti (18. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Lass Natürlich wird es wechselnde Spieler geben, streite ich auch nicht ab. Aber die Aussage, *dass AION explizit WoW-Spieler anlocken will halte ich für Unsinn*.



Ich habe nicht die Aussage getroffen, sondern dieser Chef-Entwickler von Aion. Also Unsinn kann es mal nicht sein, sondern eher die Frage ob Aion das schaffen wird.
Es ist auch gar nicht mal so verkehrt sich anzuschauen wie Aion selber ihr Spiel sieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich will aber nochmal kurz auf dem Punkt  mit der Kohle eingehen... Bsp. AoC - Ist ja ansich gar kein schlechtes Game. Prob war doch die Kohle.
Denen ging nämlich auf den letzten Metern das Geld aus und sie mußten Relaunchen. Ergebnis kennt ja jeder. Ähnlich sehe ich es auch in War. Die haben mit Gewalt den Relaunch rausgehauen. Sie wollten unbedingt vor Wotlk rauskommen. Nehmen wir mal Aion: Die haben immer den Ball flachgehalten im Gegensatz zu War und AoC. Wenn ich mir überlege wie War Ihr Spiel schon Jahre vor Release gepusht hat, da mußte man ja enttäuscht werden.


----------



## OldboyX (18. September 2009)

Kein Flame, aber es heißt entweder Launch oder Release. Relaunch würde bedeuten, dass sie das Spiel schon einmal live gestellt hatten, es vom Netz nahmen und nochmal live stellen.


----------



## Synti (18. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Kein Flame, aber es heißt entweder Launch oder Release. Relaunch würde bedeuten, dass sie das Spiel schon einmal live gestellt hatten, es vom Netz nahmen und nochmal live stellen.



jau hast recht, ich arbeite gerade die ganze zeit an ein relaunch von einer website. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

